#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-18
<jbicha> darkxst: yes it's broken
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> jbicha, seems that set_properties is broken, so probably a bug (or change) in pyGtk
<darkxst> jbicha, there is no bzr branch for mutter (in raring)?
<jbicha> darkxst: no (except for ubuntu:mutter) since the Desktop Team don't maintain it and there wasn't a team with upload rights for it
<darkxst> jbicha, ok, was going to update mutter/g-s to 3.6.3
<darkxst> I will just do mutter as a debdiff?
<jbicha> darkxst: great!
<darkxst> I can actually test things like this again now, since vmware finally works again
<darkxst> (some stupid mesa bug)
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> jbicha, please notice that the actual diff here doesn't contain any changes https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-staging/+sourcepub/2988610/+listing-archive-extra
<jbicha> ricotz: thanks, I'll try again
<ricotz> jbicha, yw
<Guest96819> hello all
<Guest96819> does anyone knows where Gnome Subtitles autosaves backup files in case of crash? it has an option about that and i have it enabled but i cannot find the file
<darkxst> jbicha, so there is some fallout from the glib updates
<darkxst> gnome-shell now fails to build due to removal of GStaticRecMutex
<darkxst> (via e-d-s)
<darkxst> should I cherrypick the required patch for e-d-s that fixes this
<darkxst> or remove the G_DISABLED_DEPRECATED from g-s build
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-19
<jbicha> darkxst: either way sounds fine
<jbicha> darkxst: libreoffice or abiword/gnumeric?
<darkxst> jbicha, I would go with libreoffice
<jbicha> ok, I'm less concerned about iso size now that Xubuntu will be oversize too
<jbicha> it looks like there's concensus (and good reasons) for us to go with Firefox & LibreOffice by default for now
<darkxst> yeh seems like the best thing to do
<darkxst> btw how much bigger does it make the iso?
<jbicha> I don't know, I never set aside time to watch my laptop crunch away for a few hours
<darkxst> jbicha, the e-d-s patch is *huge* http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution-data-server/commit/?id=a22972f4bd76a15729e95a7b9cb75021ed2c38af
<darkxst> think I will just turn off the strict deprecation checks in g-s
<ricotz> jbicha, jfyi update gnome-desktop with care ;)
<ricotz> the new gir1.2-gnomedesktop-3.0 will break gnome-shell
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, we'll just update all of it at once (gnome-shell, gnome-desktop, & settings-daemon, & control-center)
<ricotz> jbicha, mutter hard-depends on cogl 1.13.x
<ricotz> i am currently reverting the quite some things to keep it working
<jbicha> ok thanks, if everything in raring is ok with cogl 1.13 we could upload to raring to make things easier
<ricotz> jbicha, otherwise this might be at show-stopper
<jbicha> 2. or we could maintain all the rdepends in the PPA
<ricotz> currently reverting 8 mutter commits and 5 clutter commits
<ricotz> and 1 gnome-shell for caribou 0.4.8
<jbicha> we can do caribou 0.4.8 in raring, right?
<ricotz> jbicha, most of the rdeps are gnome packages where we want/have newer versions in the ppa anyway
<ricotz> (for cogl that is)
<ricotz> jbicha, i guess so (caribou)
<ricotz> havent look at it, if it isnt such a mess like gnome-desktop it should be safe
<jbicha> oh caribou needs libgee 0.8 which has a soname bump and unity is among its rdepends
<ricotz> huh, libgee-0.8 has an soname bump?
<ricotz> (libgee and libgee-0.8 are parallel installable)
<jbicha> well the debian experimental stuff is named differently
<ricotz> LIBGEE_LT_VERSION="4:0:2"
<ricotz> looks fine
<ricotz> libgee-0.8-2 it is
<ricotz> jbicha, ubuntu has a separate source package
<ricotz> debian experimental is broken in that regard imo
<jbicha> ok I see, never mind then
<ricotz> but 0.8.2 is enough for caribou?
<ricotz> < that is the actual version
<ricotz> (not to be confused with the package name suffix)
<jbicha> probably, configure.ac just says gee-0.8
<ricotz> ok, then it is fine
<ricotz> jbicha, btw, did you ran into trouble like the wallpaper isnt set on startup and not through g-c-c
<ricotz> like g-s-d is broken in this matter
<ricotz> and of course gtk+2.0 2.24.15 is needed by gnome-themes-standard
<jbicha> ricotz: do you have https://launchpadlibrarian.net/130099807/ubuntu-settings_12.10.6_12.10.7.diff.gz installed? I need to explicitly disable that tweak in ubuntu-gnome-settings
<jbicha> if you give me a debdiff for gnome-themes-standard 3.6.3 I'll be happy to sponsor it for you
<ricotz> jbicha, oh this looks like the trouble
<ricotz> jbicha, it will need gtk+2.0 2.24.15 first
<jbicha> ah, well we can update that too
<ricotz> oh and i meant g-t-s 3.7.x ;)
<darkxst> jbicha, can you sponsor my mutter/g-s updates?
<darkxst> jbicha, also can you target bug at Quantal as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1128804
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1128804 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Update mutter/gnome-shell to 3.6.3" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> darkxst: yes, can you make a debdiff of just the debian/ directory for gnome-shell? it would be a little bit easier for my workflow
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<darkxst> jbicha, http://pastebin.com/zqSrADyC
<jbicha> the new patch has a few extra lines from the dep3 template but otherwise looks good
<darkxst> jbicha, removed
<ricotz> darkxst, is calendar-remove-strict-check.patch really needed?
<darkxst> ricotz, yes
<ricotz> raring or quantal doesnt have e-d-s 3.7.x
<darkxst> e-d-s uses a bunch of deprecated api's
<darkxst> oh its caused by the glib update
<darkxst> s/oh/no/
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> previously it would cause a warning, rather than an error
<ricotz> right, nevermind
<ricotz> i have done the same in the my ppa
<darkxst> jbicha, oh btw, you did get my second (split libs) gcr debdiff?
<jbicha> darkxst: yes but I've been putting off sponsoring it because it's a bit trickier than a regular upload
<darkxst> ok no problem
<ricotz> darkxst, when there are x.90 tarballs i will try to take a look
<darkxst> ricotz, ok thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-20
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, i will push the gnome-keyring 3.7.5 stack
<ricotz> (if ppa uploading works out, seems to be kind of broken sometimes today)
<jbicha> ricotz: cool, btw I think we need to remerge gnome-keyring with the version in the PPA
<ricotz> jbicha, already did
<ricotz> made an ~raring2 earlier
<ricotz> gcr is a pita
<jbicha> I ppa-purged the staging PPA and when I tried readding it, I got
<jbicha> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-keyring_3.7.2-0ubuntu1~raring1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/etc/pkcs11/modules/gnome-keyring.module', which is also in package libp11-kit-gnome-keyring:amd64 3.6.2-0ubuntu2
<ricotz> i know i was told twice today ;)
<jbicha> oh I see, thanks :)
<ricotz> don't you dare to run away from staging ;P
<jbicha> I was testing GTK 3.8/Nautilus 3.8 on raring
<ricotz> oh, really
<ricotz> nautilus 3.8?
<ricotz> doesnt sound like something for raring
<jbicha> everything works except for the gnome-shell search provider which unfortunately looks a bit difficult, bug 1130746
<ubot5> bug 1130746 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Update to nautilus 3.7.90" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130746
<ricotz> jbicha, i see, but should this be really considered?
<jbicha> personally I think it's worth it as the bugfixes are nice to have
<ricotz> ok, feature-wise too
<jbicha> but that one known regression (gnome-shell search) is enough to block it too
<ricotz> i guess not from the ubuntu pov ;) if you insist to get it in before freeze and fix it afterwards
<jbicha> I don't know if I can fix it, the search provider api is not documented & there's been quite a bit of refactoring
<ricotz> i see
<ricotz> jbicha, btw is zeitgeist a core application/library in regards of the unity desktop?
<jbicha> yes
<ricotz> ok
<jbicha> Unity's Privacy Settings panel is mostly a front-end to tweak zeitgeist
<ricotz> alright, good to know
<jbicha> darkxst: hey they released gnome-shell 3.6.3.1 after all
<darkxst> jbicha, right
<darkxst> after they said they wouldn't!
<darkxst> anyway will update
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-21
<darkxst> meh, gnome-shell get stuck maximised
<darkxst> err gnome-terminal
<jbicha> GNOME doesn't really coordinate their releases very well
<jbicha> gnome-desktop needs gnome-shell which needs mutter which needs an unreleased cogl, and gnome-control-center is 2 days late
<darkxst> lol
<jbicha> I blame jhbuild for making these broken dependencies easy for maintainers
<darkxst> thats about it!
<darkxst> and again they will probably have to do another .1 g-s release
<darkxst> jbicha, g-s update http://pastebin.com/azupx0pw
<arcadia> Hello?
<darkxst> jbicha, once we have a RC release of new spidermonkey can we land it in raring?
<jbicha> darkxst: we need to discuss that with some other people, probably #ubuntu-desktop during the europe day
<jbicha> I had an alternate idea that we could create a mozjs185 source for stuff that wouldn't work with the new version and keep mozjs for the new one
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh that would work
<darkxst> ricotz, can you repackage mozjs using this tarball? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=735599#c38
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 735599 in JavaScript Engine "Create JS 1.8.7 source release" [Normal,New]
<ricotz> darkxst, oh, nice
<darkxst> gnome-devel-docs http://pastebin.com/9MUczD8Z
<darkxst> libgweather http://pastebin.com/6YVKeUJ4
<darkxst> gnome-contacts fails, because both versions of Gee get pulled in, contacts requires gee-0.8, but libfolks uses gee2
<darkxst> how can I stop that?
<jbicha> I think that means you need to build folks against gee-0.8 first
<darkxst> ah right, so need to update folks to 0.9 then
<darkxst> jbicha, libgee 0.8.4 update could straight into raring?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> hi
<ricotz> i had a look at the mozjs tarball
<ricotz> you are already aware of the missing symlinks irc
<darkxst> ricotz, you mean the lib.so.0 etc links?
<ricotz> but the library itself is broken while you dropped important LDOPTS
<ricotz> (yes those)
<darkxst> they wont upstream those links
<ricotz> ok, but bug812265-setup-versioning_3.patch is broken
<darkxst> ricotz, how so?
<ricotz> i guess you ignored this line:
<ricotz> $(SHARED_LIBRARY): EXTRA_DSO_LDOPTS += -Wl,-soname,$(notdir $(SHLIB_ABI_VER))
<jbicha> darkxst: yes for new libgee
<ricotz> darkxst, this is needed EXTRA_DSO_LDOPTS += -Wl,-soname,$(LIBRARY_NAME).so
<ricotz> or something like that
<ricotz> i am not sure yet
<ricotz> this buildsys is quite annoying ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, yes, even the mozilla people don't really understand it :)
<ricotz> that is a pity
<darkxst> they want to dump all the Makefiles in the future however
<ricotz> i see
<ricotz> darkxst, will push it to my staging ppa and hoping the best
<darkxst> ricotz, did the above EXTRA_DSO_LDOPTS work ?
<ricotz> "EXTRA_DSO_LDOPTS += -Wl,-soname,lib$(LIBRARY_NAME).so.0" works, but i guess this won't work for upstream
<ricotz> btw gjs build fine against it
<darkxst> ricotz, so that is not required upstream then?
<ricotz> it is required but not with this name if the symlinks are not wanted
<ricotz> but it will actually only work with proper symlinks
<darkxst> ok, so just with lib.so
<darkxst> oh
<ricotz> ld requires an soname e.g. ".0"
<ricotz> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Program-Library-HOWTO/shared-libraries.html
<ricotz> not following this isnt right, and upstream should adapt to it, like they did before
<ricotz> why was it is removed anyway?
<ricotz> i mean from the patches
<ricotz> darkxst, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+packages
<ricotz> jbicha, ^
<ricotz> mozjs17 should be something to get into raring
<jbicha> I can't make that decision, you'll need to see what the other Ubuntu devs think
<ricotz> right
<jbicha> it sounds promising though
<ricotz> yes, in regards of speeding up gnome-shell
<darkxst> ricotz, they claimed that lib.x.y.so is equivalent to lib.so.x.y
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-22
<ricotz> i am not an expert with this, but i really doubt that
<darkxst> well I don't really know
<darkxst> other than that tarball builds and gjs builds (in jhbuild)
<ricotz> sure it builds, but it needs to be patched for "real-life" usage ;)
<darkxst> well upstream seem to think otherwise, and I don't know enough to really argue the point
<jbicha> ricotz: by the way, g-s-d from the staging PPA seems to not work with setting a different locale/language (~/.pam_environment seems to just be ignored)
<darkxst> jbicha, do I need to file a bug for gee update? http://pastebin.com/QdJqhaVL
<ricotz> jbicha, i see
<ricotz> darkxst, something broke the g-s gir building, feel free to look at it, should be the fault of gjs/mozjs -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+packages
<jbicha> darkxst: I don't think we need a bug since it's in universe (so I can upload it) & doesn't require a transition
<darkxst> ricotz, I know what that is
<darkxst> ricotz, http://pastebin.com/aujJKGdR
<darkxst> (gi scanner chokes on the -include now in cflags)
<ricotz> hmm, interesting, this should be handled in g-i
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh, probably. had meant to look into it further, but haven't had a chance yet
<ricotz> darkxst, thanks
<ricotz> darkxst, i knew you already ran into this ;)
<ricotz> bye, g2g
<jbicha> darkxst: I think I'll upload devel-docs to raring directly as nothing is 3.8 specific
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<britt> hey guys
<britt> I really like the new software defaults for 13.04
<britt> good work
<britt> I do have a couple of weird issues with the gnome-shell though
<britt> I filed a bug about AM/PM time no longer working
<britt> and also on my dual monitors, my mouse is getting hung up on the bottom of the primary screen when trying to pan over
<britt> it's in the notification area, except the notification screen hasn't slid up yet, it is just perminantly unable to pan from one montor to the next in the bottom 3/4inch of my screen
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, did you look into folks 0.9.1?
<ricotz> currently doing e-d-s 3.7.90 which is needed for folks, i guess
<ricotz> darkxst, folks is uploaded
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-23
<darkxst> ricotz, oops, I had already done it, but wasnt around last night
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, i hope you didnt do e-d-s too?
<darkxst> ricotz, no
<ricotz> ah, then you looked at folks 0.9.0?
<darkxst> ricotz, I used your e-d-s to finish it off this morning
<darkxst> must have just missed you ealier
<ricotz> ok :\
<ricotz> i looked at empathy, but it seems libaccounts-glib.so.0 is broken
<darkxst> damn
<ricotz> i think i got it wrong, just a linker problem
<darkxst> oh, wow, just realised how long I have been using Linux
<darkxst> would be about 16 years, since I first got a slackware CD from somewhere and installed it on my computer
<darkxst> jbicha, Finally got around to making a wiki page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimLunn/DeveloperApplication
<darkxst> can you add an endorsement :)
<britt> hey is anyone else using the fglrx drivers
<britt> I am having an issue where the gnome-shell activities window displays solid black background when I have the file manager handle the desktop
<britt> the only way for the activities view to show the background is to turn desktop file manager handling
<britt> this is in raring btw
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> jbicha, could you upload this http://paste.debian.net/plain/237380
<ricotz> jbicha, please take this into account when updating to 3.7.90 https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-staging/+sourcepub/2996246/+listing-archive-extra
<jbicha> ricotz: oh is that the proper fix for the empathy build problem?
<ricotz> jbicha, it is a proper fix for everything using libaccount-plugin ;)
<ricotz> the empathy problem is an upstream problem
<jbicha> ricotz: so we still need your linker patch?
<ricotz> yes, it is in the empathy package
<ricotz> the libaccount-plugin things is kind of needed for g-c-c, as you see
<jbicha> ricotz: unless it's critical, I don't think I can sponsor it as I think the fix needs to be proposed against
<jbicha> lp:gnome-control-center-signon
<ricotz> jbicha, i see
<jbicha> oh and I don't have upload rights to the package itself either
<jbicha> http://people.canonical.com/~stgraber/package_sets/raring/ubuntu-desktop
<ricotz> jbicha, do you know if there were/are plans to upstream this panel, while empathy would benefit from it?
<ricotz> although not sure if vala code would be accepted
<jbicha> ricotz: I'm sure the gnome-control-center devs are not at all interested in supporting external panels if that's what you're asking ;)
<ricotz> what i am saying it the online-accounts panel is pretty useless, and empathy upstream support UOA, so there were no upstream attempts for the UOA panel
<ricotz> (as far you know)
<jbicha> I'm not sure Canonical wants that code to be maintained on git.gnome.org, but anyway you're welcome to try
<jbicha> I guess you mean moving it into the empathy source?
<jbicha> ricotz: I filed bug 1132119
<ubot5> bug 1132119 in cogl (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to cogl 1.13.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132119
<ricotz> jbicha, no, i mean moving it to g-c-c like i didnt with the last upload
<ricotz> jbicha, ah nice
<jbicha> the odds of the g-c-c developers accepting that patch are very low
<jbicha> even if it was in C .... they do not support UOA
<ricotz> ok, either way, i wanted the functionality back, it was kind of the drawback without it
<jbicha> ricotz: do you know whether we're going to want http://git.gnome.org/browse/clutter/commit/?id=4b92d656 for raring?
<ricotz> jbicha, i guess, yes
<ricotz> otherwise we need to ship clutter in the ppa too
<ricotz> does it break things already?
<jbicha> I mean for raring directly, and no I haven't seen the problem yet but I don't tweak my fonts either
<jbicha> I wasn't planning on uploading the new clutter for raring unless there was a good reason
<ricotz> jbicha, ah, i didnt look at the clutter debdiff in the bug
<ricotz> i thought you want to revert it for some reason
<ricotz> no idea if there is going to be another 1.12.x bug fix release
<jbicha> it wasn't backported to the 1.12 branch, not sure if that was an oversight
<jbicha> normal distros won't ship the new cogl with the old clutter and gnome-shell anyway; we're just "special"
<ricotz> i guess there wasnt much backported anyway, but i think i isnt the best to hold back the new clutter
<jbicha> ok can you quantify the benefits?
<ricotz> sorry, no
<jbicha> I'm thinking it's slightly safer to just stick with the current clutter
<ricotz> libgdata snapshot and gnome-documents pushed
<ricotz> gnome-contacts pushed
<jbicha> ricotz: why did you merge the empathy plugins and can we undo that?
<jbicha> never mind
<ricotz> btw mutter/rules contain a typo and we really want to have symbols file here again
<darkxst> jbicha, gdm http://pastebin.com/FH9aiqdw
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks, unfortunately ppa uploads aren't working for me right now :(
<darkxst> oh
<darkxst> the gdm transition is a mess right now ;(
<jbicha> which transition?
<darkxst> after login, you get blue-blinds background, then a white screen, then gnome-shell animates in
<darkxst> although the white screen presumably comes from gnome-shell
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694321
<ubot5> Gnome bug 694321 in general "gray background shows after login before the shell starts up" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jbicha> darkxst: are you able to upload to your ppa?
<darkxst> jbicha, no apparently not, packages seem to be uploading into a black hole :)
<darkxst> jbicha, actually did work, but took a long time
<darkxst> baobab http://pastebin.com/KBwTXLvQ
<darkxst> gjs pastebin.com/pDjcDY4t
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-24
<britt> can someone take a look at bug 1132033 for me
<ubot5> bug 1132033 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome-Shell activities shows black background with fglrx in raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132033
<darkxst> britt, you need to re-enable the background plugin
<britt> how do I do that exactly?
<darkxst> dconf-editor
<britt> and why does it turn off only with fglrx?
<britt> with OS drivers, without touching any dconf settings, it works great
<darkxst> no idea, but if you have ubuntu-settings installed then it will be disabled
<britt> I dont
<darkxst> check org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background
<britt> I dont think it's a plugin issue. Because when I have fglrx installed and I toggle file manager handling desktop it alternates working normally and not
<britt> well I dont have fglrx installed but it says it is active
<britt> would fglrx disable that?
<britt> that would be odd
<darkxst> don't think so
<darkxst> but I dont use fglrx
<britt> is it possible that there is some incompatibility between the new gnome-shell package that we have and fglrx? Because using gnome-shell 3.6 on 12.10 worked great.
<britt> Because I can point out two other bugs with the current version of gnome-shell
<darkxst> britt, which version are you using?
<darkxst> and what are the other 2 bugs?
<britt> I'm using 13.04 raring dev, and running gnome shell 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu1
<britt> and the two bugs are bug 1131104, and another where with dual monitors theres about a 50pixel region on the bottom where the mouse gets hung up on the main monitor
<ubot5> bug 1131104 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "AM/PM time no longer working in Gnome Shellin Raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131104
<britt> and by "hung" up, I mean that in the notification region on the main monitor I cannot pan to the second monitor. It gets stuck on the screen edge
<darkxst> first is a pointer barrier
<darkxst> I though it had been removed but maybe that happened in 3.7
<britt> perhaps
<darkxst> its the same height as the messagetray?
<britt> yes exactly the same
<britt> though the barrier is up whether the message tray is showing or not
<britt> the other bug was where AM/PM time is not working
<britt> it is only showing 24 hour time, no matter how it is set in "Date and Time Settings"
<darkxst> is there a launchpad bug for the barrier thing? I will backport the patch
<britt> no I didn't report that one. Would you like me to?
<darkxst> yes
<britt> ok give me a few min for the bug report to upload
<britt> do you know anything about the AM/PM clock issue?
<darkxst> no, but its working fine in 3.7
<britt> is raring sticking with 3.6 or will 3.8 make it into the gnome-3ppa?
<darkxst> the ISO's will be 3.6
<darkxst> but 3.8 will be available via gnome3-staging ppa
<darkxst> ^are
<britt> that's good, though I know a lot of people that use this version of ubuntu don't use the ppa
<britt> which means that gnome-shell-3.6 needs to get the bugs worked out :-/
<britt> ok the cursor barrier is bug 1132308
<ubot5> bug 1132308 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "~50px pointer barrier in gnome shell at bottom of primary monitor in raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132308
<britt> well I hope the AM/PM issue and the fglrx issue get fixed by launch. That would be unfortunate if they weren't
<britt> I dont know what I can do to help though
<jbicha> britt: could you report the time bug too?
<britt> that one is reported bug 1131104
<ubot5> bug 1131104 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "AM/PM time no longer working in Gnome Shellin Raring" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131104
<darkxst> brit is time broken on screenshield also?
<jbicha> darkxst: gnome-shell 3.7.90 is in the staging PPA if you want to see if that improves the login transition for you
<darkxst> jbicha, that patch that fixes that landed after .90
<britt> is the gnome-shell package in 13.04 the same as in 12.10?
<darkxst> britt, mostly yes
<britt> or at least in the gnome3 ppa for 12.10?
<britt> hrm, in 12.10 I didn't have any of these same bugs
<britt> does that mean that the issue is in a different package?
<darkxst>  is the clock working in the screenshield?
<darkxst> looks like the time is pulled straight from gnome-desktop
<britt> is that the same as the lockscreen? Both the login screen and the lock screen show the same 24 hour time, regardless of the settings in date and time
<darkxst> settings panel display correct though?
<britt> yes in the settings panel the toggle switch is set to AM/PM
<britt> and it shows it in am/pm in the settings panel
<britt> though the actually top panel/lock screen/login screen all show 24 hour time
<darkxst> try this in lg
<darkxst> wc = new imports.gi.GnomeDesktop.WallClock()
<darkxst> wc.clock
<britt> where should I paste that coad?
<britt> code*
<darkxst> Alt+F2, lg
<britt> all that did was print me the date and time (in 24 hour time)
<darkxst> so gnome-desktop is broken
<darkxst> no gnome-shell
<darkxst> or perhaps g-s-d
<britt> I dont know :-/
<britt> dconf shows 12h time, so whatever it is isn't listening to dconf
<britt> the other settings are working though like "show second" and "show date"
<darkxst> perhaps this https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=690703
<ubot5> Gnome bug 690703 in calendar "Date and AM/PM missing from top bar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<britt> is there a way we can pull in that fix?
<darkxst> sure
<britt> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-desktop/commit/?id=0940370f82730359a7771aae750136e3fe6bfaa9
<britt> seems like it's just a boolean value set incorrectly
<britt> at least from what I am reading
<britt> hey I made progress on the fgrlx issue in gnome-shell
<britt> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56657
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 56657 in xlib backend "cairo produces black background in the Activities overview in gnome-shell with AMD catalyst driver" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<britt> apparently it is attributed to cairo
<britt> fglrx (and apparently xf86-video-intel also) and cairo 1.12.6 aren't playing nicely
<britt> they reported rolling back to cairo 1.12.2 fixes the issue
<britt> hrm it looks like we are on 1.12.14
<britt> ugh
<britt> well maybe a newer fglrx version will work. they're still running a super outdated build which is crap
<darkxst> fglrx is just crap ;)
<britt> lol I know. I need it for my graphics card to do anything remotely usefull with 3d though. And 12.10 and fglrx worked fine together
<britt> and the 13.1 drivers were supposed to make things better, but for some reason ubuntu refuses to upgrade fglrx, even in the fglrx-updates package which is MEANT for updates lol
<britt> well if the issue is with cairo...then I have no clue on who would help fix this bug
<darkxst> britt, attach the upstream bug to your report
<britt> I am. Can you possible bring in the cairo and the fglrx people to the bug report? I cannot change it's status
<darkxst> britt, you should be able to add them using "also affects distribution"
<britt> nice thank you. I didn't know I could do that
<britt> well hopefully that gets worked out. TBH i'm hoping that a new fglrx version will work the issue out passively
<britt> we'll see
<britt> is there anything else I should do for the other two bugs or do you and jbicha have it?
<darkxst> britt, you could try fglrx on xorg-edgers ppa
<darkxst> britt, looking at clock thing now, that other patch doesnt apply in 3.6
<britt> ergh
<britt> I did use the xorg-edgers ppa, it's the same issue. They're also running the same fglrx version (though it's marked as beta6, so I dont know what that is)
<darkxst> it should be the latest fglrx available
<britt> thank you for looking into these issues. I, and quite possibly everyone, greatly appreciate your help
<britt> it isn't unfortunately
<darkxst> britt, you could ask ricotz next time he is around
<britt> maybe theres probems with newer fglrx versions and they're holding off on it. Is rocotz an amd user?
<britt> ooh I now see hes the maintainer for the edgers ppa haha
<darkxst> not sure, but he uploaded the fglrx
<britt> I maybe will ask him
<britt> he is also the uploader for cairo
<britt> maybe I can get two birds with one stone
<darkxst> britt, just pushed an updated gnome-desktop to my ppa, if you can try it later once it builds
<britt> absolutely, I'll report back
<britt> it's weird that the gnome-desktop commit woudn't apply considering it was made just 2 months ago
<darkxst> britt, it sits on another patch that wasnt in 3.6
<darkxst> so I pulled that one in as well
<britt> I see
<britt> oh wow
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+archive/ppa
<britt> how long does it usually take to build?
<darkxst> queues are big today, ~5hrs for amd64, ~1hr for i386
<britt> gotcha
<jbicha> darkxst: there's a shortcut for that
<darkxst> jbicha, really?
<jbicha> if you set the urgency to medium in the changelog you can jump to pretty much the front of the line
<darkxst> :)
<darkxst> britt, ok its building now, shouldnt be long
<britt> thank you sir:-) that is indeed a handy trick
<britt> hrm it's not seeing the package
<britt> it's weird that my gnome-desktop3-data package is 3.7.2
<britt> the one in the gnome3ppa I mean
<darkxst> you probably want to purge gnome3 ppa ;)
<britt> lol
<britt> lol just temp or in general?
<darkxst> in general, if you have stale packages left over (after disabling) thats always likely to cause problems
<jbicha> britt: um... maybe that's why you have the time bug on 13.04 and not on 12.10
<britt> perhaps I'll check now
<britt> give me 2 min
<britt> i'm purging it now
<britt> is it only safe to use that ppa once the release is final?
<darkxst> gnome3 is fairly safe
<darkxst> gnome3-staging will probably break occasionally
<britt> hey so purging the gnome3 ppa fixed the clock with the need for having darkxst's gnome-desktop3 package
<britt> I'm assuming it's because theres a gnome-desktop3-data package in the gnome3ppa that is 3.7.2 but all the other packages are still 3.6 branch
<jbicha> britt: that version has the bug that was fixed by a later git commit
<britt> so that package was the one causing the issue this whole time? lol
<jbicha> we had a tricky upgrade problem which we worked around by sticking a new old gnome-desktop package there
<britt> thats sucks, but it's good to know
<britt> well thats not confusing at all ;-)
<jbicha> britt: it's good for us to know too, so we can fix it
<britt> yeah by ppa-purging it replaced it with gnome-desktop3-data 3.6.2
<britt> and that works great
<britt> sorry for wasting your time darkxst on that patch. I feel bad
<darkxst> jbicha, can you sponsor this one http://pastebin.com/byhXFpu5
<darkxst> britt, thats ok, atleast we know which package needs fixing now ;)
<britt> haha yeah tracking that down was fun
<britt> nice reccomendation on purging the ppa though
<britt> I still do have the cursor-barrier bug though so whenever you get a chance for that one ;-)
<jbicha> britt: ok, I uploaded the time fix to the gnome3 ppa
<jbicha> darkxst: you have a second screen right?
<britt> very cool, I'll re-add it in a bit
<britt> if I readd the ppa i'll pull in gnome-desktop3-data 3.7.2 though, is that ok if all of my other gnome packages are 3.6.2?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes although I didnt directly test that package, I know it works ;)
<jbicha> britt: it should be mostly harmless, the old gnome-system-monitor would have claimed you were running gnome 3.7.2 though
<britt> gotcha
<jbicha> darkxst: the barrier problem affects quantal too right?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes it would
<britt> it looks like I have gnome-system-monitor 3.7.90, and that is in the main repos. I never noticed that the newer version was pulled in
<britt> I can verify that the barrier problem was in quantal
<darkxst> I suppose I should update the quantal g-s before it gets uploaded for SRU;)
<darkxst> jbicha, or won't the SRU team  like that combining bug fixes with MRE?
<jbicha> darkxst: SRUs are about fixing high impact bugs and I think this qualifies so it shouldn't be a problem
<darkxst> jbicha, ok, added it to the MP
<britt> jbicha, I added the gnome3ppa again and pulled in the new package you uploaded and the am/pm issue came back
<britt> just fyi
<britt> when I add the gnome3-ppa it pulls in 5total packages, gir1.2-gnomedesktop-3.0, libgnome-desktop-3-4, gnome-desktop3-data
<britt> it has to be in one of those 3 packages
<britt> my money is the gnome-desktop3-data like we though before
<britt> there must be more going in in the desktop3 3.7.2 package than conflicts with gnome-shell 3.6.3
<britt> that*
<britt> well I'm off for a while guys, thanks for your help!
<jbicha> I think he still had the raring3 version
<darkxst> probably
<darkxst> jbicha, is there another way to get a list of sponsors that have uploaded my packages apart form that UDD sponsor miner?
<darkxst> ^ it is not providing a very complete list
<jbicha> darkxst: https://launchpad.net/~/+related-packages if you click the version number it should show you who sponsored
<darkxst> well that really doesnt help for packages where I have submitted many different versions
<darkxst> jbicha, or do I even need other endorsements given that you have sponsored the majority
<jbicha> oh yeah I guess that page isn't super useful :(
<jbicha> darkxst: the DMB prefers multiple endorsements, the threshold shouldn't be too high for contributing developer
<jbicha> I should let other people sponsor your stuff though
<darkxst> yeh I think its been mostly random, didier sponsored a few, but they were mostly trivial updates I think
<britt> hey darkxst or ricotz you guys there?
<britt> hey I just wanted to report that I am having trouble booting with the staging ppa installed without having the xorg-edgers ppa also installed
<britt> the computer will not load gdm, it goes to a black screen without a cursor right after showing the blue gnome-background
<jbicha> ricotz: I guess I should have waited on pushing the cogl/gnome-shell update to coordinate with your PPA, sorry about that
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, just wanted to point that out ;)
<ricotz> hmm..
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, just wanted to point that out ;)
<jbicha> ricotz: for your clutter-1.0, you may want to build-depend on cogl >= 1.13.4 and have libclutter-1.0 break libcogl11
<ricotz> jbicha, dont worry about that
<ricotz> i havent split the packaging out for quantal yet
<jbicha> well the build-depend probably isn't important but the breaking is
<ricotz> will try to go through the packages, after the gnome-session mess is fixed :\\
<jbicha> what happened with gnome-session?
<ricotz> bad patch update
<ricotz> btw gnome-shell needs a versioned dep on gir1.2-caribou...
<jbicha> ricotz: I think gnome-shell needs to depend on caribou directly too
<ricotz> yeah, maybe
<britt> hey guys, I enabled the staging repo last night and have noticed a few issues, but I cannot file bugs in launchpad against them
<britt> is there a proper channel for letting you guys know about bugs?
<jbicha> it depends on the bug, but you can discuss them here :)
<darkxst> britt, use launchpad and just specify you are using staging ppa
<britt> Thats what I was planning, but using Ubuntu-bug to pull in logs wont even let me get that far. It says "cannot create bug because packages are not official" or something along those lines
<darkxst> yeh that will happen
<darkxst> anyway what are the ussyes?
<darkxst> issues
<jbicha> right, I think there's some hack we can do for our packages to enable apport to work with them but I don't know how to set it up
<britt> well the main issue was that I couldn't get gdm to load without having the xorg-edgers ppa installed. It just went to a solid black screen with no cursor before gdm showed
<britt> I dont know if it is because gdm requires a higher xorg version or something....but it was surprising
<darkxst> britt probably 3D/drm was broken
<britt> maybe. It worked fine on 3.6 though
<britt> I'm running open sourced drivers + mesa btw
<darkxst> gdm has no dependency on xorg really
<britt> i wonder why it was failing to load then. I did get the blue background to show for about 2 seconds before the screen went black, which means my video drivers which means X did start
<britt> (wow that was a terrible sentence)
<darkxst> gdm uses gnome-shell to render the login screen
<darkxst> if openGL is broken, then that is the usual reason you get a black screen
<darkxst> however if openGL is non-existent it will fallback to software rendering
<britt> well heres the funny part. After I installed all of the 3.7 packages I did an alt-f2>r and reloaded shell just fine and it looked great. Only after rebooting did I have issues
<britt> so the old drivers were able to render gnome-shell for a short while anyway
<darkxst> did you go from fglrx to radeon drivers at about the same time?
<britt> no. I was using the OS drivers before and after
<britt> (and still am, just I am using the edgers ppa versions)
<darkxst> you can use 'glxinfo | grep -i openGL' to check if openGL is working correctly
<britt> jbicha, http://jderose.blogspot.com/2012/09/how-to-use-apport-in-your-daily-ppa.html
<darkxst> any mention of llvm or software rendering and openGL is messed up
<britt> gotcha
<darkxst> I think radeon might report Gallium3D or similar when it is working
<britt> well could newer gnome versions break opengl? I dont think the staging ppa brings in any part of the x stack
<darkxst> britt, mesa provides the openGL stuff
<britt> do we pull in mesa with the staging?
<britt> or anything that conflicts with mesa?
<darkxst> no but is in xorg-edfers
<britt> yeah I know
<darkxst> gnome-shell just doesnt handle the case of broken openGL
<darkxst> well not very well
<britt> I am just trying to deduce what broke from gnome-shell 3.6 -3.7 with no changes to mesa
<britt> I can purge the xorg edgers ppa and run that command though to see if opengl is running
<darkxst> it is fine when GL is missing, i.e. blacklist radeon kernel driver, and it will just run using llvmpipe
<britt> give me 10 min or so to remove xorg-edgers, reboot and run that command, and then reinstall so I have a working desktop again
<britt> are you guys running the edgers ppa as well?
<darkxst> yes, but with nvidia here
<britt> can you test and see whether you can boot without the edgers ppa with nvidia. That way we can test if it is vendor specific
<jbicha> britt: I use Intel and I don't use edgers
<britt> kk well thats good then
<britt> give me 5-10 min and I'll be back to report if openGL was borked
<darkxst> britt, before you go
<britt> weird it worked this time
<britt> though yesterday it failed 6 times in a row
<britt> there was an update to gdm at like 1am, I wonder if that inadvertantly fixed it
<darkxst> britt, its not gdm
<britt> I have no idea what could have changed then, unless they pushed some new mesa stuff from last night to today in the main repos
<britt> well anyway if it's working then woo! I'll let you know if it happens again
<darkxst> its possible that packages were broken after purging xorg-edgers
<britt> possibly. It did pull all new ones down when I purged again
<britt> well I'm happy it is working
<darkxst> often reinstalling xserver-xorg-core and xserver-video-radeon will clean up any issues
<britt> thats good to know for the future
<britt> btw one of the issues I was having was with switching the background image with file manager handling the desktop. Every so often the background will not register as changing if I tell it to, until I turn off file manager handling the desktop
<britt> it happened twice yesterday, though it worked fine about 10 other times
<britt> so I do not know what triggers it
<darkxst> background handling was moved into the shell for 3.7.90, possible fallout from that
<britt> hrm possibly.
<darkxst> or are you using 3.6?
<britt> maybe it will get cleaned up once 3.8 comes closer
<britt> no I'm using whatever is in the staging ppa since yesterday
<britt> so 3.7.90 I believe
<britt> oh hey another thing! Where is the networking settings in the gnome-settings panel? Its gone all of a sudden, and clicking the network icon and then "network settings" results on nothing happening
<darkxst> they made a new network panel, but it still lives in settings
<britt> I can't see it in settings
<britt> do I have to get a new file for it to work?
<darkxst> no it was working in 3.7.5, let me run an update and see
<britt> yeah it looks like the functionality is missing from my build
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh network panel is lost with 3.7.90
<jbicha> cool it works: bug 1132560
<ubot5> bug 1132560 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "test bug" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132560
<britt> oh nice so that worked?
<darkxst> awesome
<jbicha> yes we just need something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5563137/ in the source_gnome-shell.py or equivalent
<britt> do you need that for each package? or just in the one place?
<jbicha> it has to be done for every package we care about, I think most of these packages don't have apport hooks so it needs to be added
<britt> gotcha
<britt> btw jbicha did you see that darkxst repoted that network panel was lost with 3.7.90 before you logged out?
<britt> I can confirm
<jbicha> britt: yes I think the fix is building now
<britt> great :-)
<britt> damn, upstream changes to gnome terminal removed my ability to have transparent backgrounds
<britt> thats a shame
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692609
<ubot5> Gnome bug 692609 in Profiles "Missing background tab in profile editor" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<britt> it looks like they intentionally removed it then
<britt> unfortunate. I really wish they would stop removing things that I like lol
<jbicha> britt: I guess the theory is "Why should the terminal be special? Why not allow for every app to be translucent?"
<britt> fair enough....but imo they should have kept that feature in the terminal up until they added that functionality into every app...not remove it from terminal so they dont 'have' to add it in every app
<britt> hrm I just noticed a weird glitch when trying to drag a file. The animation does not continuously show the file being moved, but instead the file freezes about a half inch from it's starting position
<britt> and it looks like dragging and dropping from out of nautilus is completely broken
<britt> jbicha, the gnome-settings network fix works great, but clicking the networking icon>network settings in the upper right hand of the shell doesn't seem to do anything
<jbicha> britt: yes, except for 'Settings' itself, all of the settings links in the top bar are broken, I haven't figured out why though
<britt> ahh I see that.
<britt> jbicha, have you though about bring in the gnome-tweak-tool as a default app? I know fedora brings it in by default and calls it "advanced settings" an even adds a link to it in the gnome-settings
<britt> I was just seeing your thought on that
<jbicha> britt: tweak tool was included by default in 12.10 :)
<britt> oh nice haha. I must have not realized having installed it soo many times manually
<britt> that is very cool
<britt> what about adding a link to it in the gnome-settings-panel ;-)
<jbicha> britt: you'll have to ask GNOME about that one, we try not to tweak GNOME too much
<britt> haha ok. I really think at this point they should pull it into the gnome ecosystem as a native app. The community has basically deemed it as essential anyway
<darkxst> jbicha, I wonder if we should do this at distro level? https://live.gnome.org/Terminal/FAQ#How_can_I_make_new_terminals_start_in_the_working_directory_of_the_current_terminal.3F
<britt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694629 I opened a bug on the topic of the tweak tool as a default app.
<ubot5> Gnome bug 694629 in general "Gnome-Tweak added to Gnome-Control-center" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> darkxst: yes, I couldn't get it to work when I tried though
<darkxst> jbicha, for some reason vte.sh does not get sourced
<darkxst> no idea why not, but it works if you manually source /etc/profile.d/vte.sh first
<britt> can you guys check and see if you have issues dragging files in nautilus? I am trying to check if it is an upstream bug or with us
<darkxst> fine here
<britt> the animation does freeze about a half inch away from where the file originated?
<britt> I can take a screen cast to show you guys if you want
<britt> yup I I can't drag any file more than 20pixels at a time with nautilus, and if I try dragging files on my desktop I can get slightly further, but it automatically opens my desktop folder in a new nautilus window for some reason
<darkxst> try disable desktop handling perhaps
<britt> kk
<britt> nope it didn't help dragging from within nautilus
<britt> its odd that I am having issues that you guys cannot replicate unless you guys are running different packages than me lol
<britt> I wouldn' think a nautilus issue would be hardware specific
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-17
<RandomUser47> Is there a seperate development channel for Ubuntu GNOME?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I am going to call for testing on gnome-desktop, at this point there is one known issue, once it gets a bit more testing can prepare proper branches
<Noskcaj> ok
<ceed^> I'm having Gnome-Shell freeze when I either enable or disable a VPN connetion in Network Manager. The freeze lasts for at least 30 seconds, but sometimes I have to go to another tty and reboot. What could cause this? Running Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 x64
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-18
<darkxst> ceed^, you are doing this through the gnome-shell network menu?
<camtheman256> I have a problem with unresponsiveness at the Ubuntu GNOME login screen
<camtheman256> I am using Ubuntu GNOME 13.10
<camtheman256> whenever my computer boots, it pulls up with the default login screen
<camtheman256> however, i cannot use the mouse or keyboard to do anything. I can't even do Ctrl+Alt+F1
<camtheman256> any ideas?
<_john_> hello, i'm trying to move the top panel to the bottom, there was an extension to do this, it's called "panel settings" but it doesn't work with gnome 3.10. how can i move it now?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-19
<Lorith[Alpha]> o/
<Lorith[Alpha]> online accounts manager / empathy feedback as "reason unknown" when trying to connect when no internet access. is it counts as a bug?
 * ceed^ is away: I'm away (gone at 18th Feb, 19:02:17)
<vramana> I am using Ubuntu-gnome 13.10. and I am not able to view hidden files through Nautilus after changing the preferences to show hidden and backup files. I have restarted my system as well but No luck as such
<vramana> Can somebody help me?
<juppi> I'd like to boot trisquel from a live USB. However, my bootloader doesn't allow booting except the already existing ubuntu. How can I boot manually via terminal?
<mgedmin> boot media choice is up to the BIOS, it gets control before your bootloader
<juppi> ah ok, but already in the bios i can't set another boot source
<gonyere> juppi you should be able to change the boot order so that cd or usb is before your hdd
<juppi> exactly this is not possible
<mgedmin> strange bios you have
<mgedmin> so in theory I'm sure you can coax grub into chain-booting a USB key
<juppi> yes, indeed
<mgedmin> in practice it'll be magical incantations I'm too tired to research
<mgedmin> google and/or careful study of the grub manual might help
<mgedmin> personally I'd try to battle the bios setup
<juppi> jah, i tried too avoid that ;)
<gonyere> alternatively you may be able to press f12 or f10 or f2 to get a boot menu immediatly after starting up
<mgedmin> do you have a usb key plugged in before you entered the setup?  perhaps it only lets you choose devices that exist?
<gonyere> and selecting usb/cd from there
<juppi> yes, all this i have done
<juppi> maybe the uefi blocks it
<gonyere> have you disabled uefi?
<gonyere> thats generally a first step
<juppi> i did before, but than nothing was able to boot
<gonyere> did you enable legacy bios after disableing uefi?
<juppi> no
<gonyere> try that
<juppi> yes, sorry
<juppi> i did that i mean
<gonyere> and it wouldn't boot anything?
<juppi> no, then there was a time slope, a loop
<mgedmin> uefi is a thing
<gonyere> weird
<mgedmin> I don't even know if my laptop has uefi
<mgedmin> seems recent enough (thinkpad x220)
<mgedmin> maybe I'm in legacy bios mode
<juppi> can i try anything with grub?
<gonyere> my laptop doesn't, but the hp desktop i bought my boys for xmas does
<gonyere> i had to disable uefi
<gonyere> and enable legacy boot
<gonyere> and then I could easily delete windows and install ubuntu
<mgedmin> juppi, something like http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Chain_002dloading.html
<gonyere> and i always have the option on boot up to press f10 or f2 to select a boot device...
<juppi> ok, I'm gonna try that, thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-20
<stratus_ss> hi all, any packagers about today
<Noskcaj> stratus_ss, always
<stratus_ss> hi
<stratus_ss> i have a general question i am hoping someone may answer
<Noskcaj> !ask
<stratus_ss> i am trying to update a package that package that is several revisions behind
<stratus_ss> the problem is, quilt is failing to apply a patch and i strongly suspect that the issue is that too much has changed between versions
<stratus_ss> am I to assume that the best way to resolve this is to roll the version in the repo forward slowly, 1 or 2 revisions at a time
<stratus_ss> or is there some way that this can work
<stratus_ss> Noskcaj: got any pointers?
<stratus_ss> !awaiting response
<ricotz> stratus_ss, you are supposed to update the patch in question to apply cleanly or drop it if the functionality got upstreamed
<stratus_ss> ricotz: i am not sure i quite understand
<stratus_ss> i am trying to update vte
<stratus_ss> as an example
<stratus_ss> we have .28 in the repo
<stratus_ss> but .35 is upstream
<stratus_ss> when following the usual process (uscan, uupdate)
<stratus_ss> the debuild is choking on some patches
<stratus_ss> when i look at the patches, the code they reference doesnt seem to exist
<ricotz> stratus_ss, the repo has 0.34.9
<ricotz> the package is called "vte3"
<stratus_ss> ricotz: I was going based on Tim's list found here
<stratus_ss> http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/trusty311.html
<stratus_ss> so in stead of "apt-get source vte" it should be "apt-get source vte3"?
<ricotz> ok, vte is referenced wrongly then
<ricotz> stratus_ss, "pull-lp-source vte3"
<stratus_ss> whats the difference? (I have been doing apt-get source as per Tims initial instructions)
<stratus_ss> i am still quite new and trying to get up to speed
<ricotz> i see, i am usually using pull-lp-source and pull-debian-source to retrieve already packaged version
<stratus_ss> honestly i am a blank slate, i am willing to work through which ever way I should
<mgedmin> apt-get source needs deb-src lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list, an apt-get update run, and fetches the version that matches your apt sources.list
<mgedmin> pull-lp-source goes directly to launchpad.net and you can ask it for a specific version
<stratus_ss> mgedmin, ah thanks for the explaination
 * ricotz doesn't have that much time currently
<stratus_ss> i have been pretty successful at handling some of the more simple packages
<stratus_ss> i just thought i would try something more complicated... guess i need to keep picking the low hanging fruit for a while longer
<stratus_ss> :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-21
<ronj> Hi! Any chance to get version 0.3.x of gitg running under Saucy? 1. There is no package for libgit2-glib, and trying to compile it complains about 'libgit2 >= 0.20.0' but version of libgit2 is 0.19.0
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-22
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Would it be worth me trying to get clutter 1.16.4 into ubuntu this late in the cycle? we're at 1.16.0 now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes, that won't be affected by the freeze
<darkxst> Noskcaj, although obviously too late to enable the wayland backend in clutter
<darkxst> mitya57, you still going to switch flashback to XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity?
<mitya57> darkxst: Yes, I am.
<mitya57> I don't understand why nautilus xdg autostart file doesn't work in Flashback when XDG_C_D is Unity
<mitya57> Anyway, upstream approved my patch so I can just find someone who commits it for me.
<darkxst> mitya57, it may need --forcedesktop?
<mitya57> In gnome-session args?
<darkxst> also I am not seeing a 'show-desktop-icons' key anymore, however I don't quite have vanilla installation
<mitya57> Ah, no, that has Unity in OnlyShowIn
<darkxst> mitya57, anything listed in a required component of gnome-session session will get launched based on *ShowIn values
<darkxst> upstart user launching only works for things in /etc/xdg/autostart (I think)
<mitya57> Ok, let's use my patch then
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> I am hoping to push through gnome-desktop 3.10 as a FFe, however right now it breaks on flashback due to the whole GNOME not Unity thing..
<darkxst> mitya57, wierd, seems to me like dbus activation is not working under flashback sessions ;(
<Noskcaj> darkxst, done, plus the bugfix releases of vinagre and libdmapsharing
<Noskcaj> crap, i didn't test build clutter, and just deleted the files
<Noskcaj> Could someone branch lp:~noskcaj/ubuntu/trusty/clutter-1.0/1.16.4 and test build it? My internet will take too long to get it, plus my brother's won't let me download stuff right now
<Noskcaj> too long ~= 1 hour
<darkxst> oh Noskcaj !!!!
<mitya57> darkxst: So many things are broken there :(
<mitya57> I expect to switch identifying to Unity once I fix the indicators, and then look if other bugs still persist.
<darkxst> mitya57, yeh, I predicted this mess over a year ago, before edubuntu picked up flashback
<darkxst> Noskcaj, well it builds
<Noskcaj> darkxst, thank you
<Noskcaj> I'll try and get the bugfix release of aisleriot done, but it's taking it's time to download
<darkxst> I couldn't care less about games ;)
<darkxst> but go ahead, someone has to look after them ;)
<Noskcaj> neither do i, but as stable a release a possible helps
<GuSec> Hi! Having trouble nvidia drivers and this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1268134
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268134 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "additional drivers tab crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GuSec> What's a safe solution to install them? Tried installing jockey-kde, but that doesn't seem to work.
<darkxst> GuSec, you can install them directly with apt-get
<GuSec> I now checked the jockey log, and something has been done. Albeit not completely. How to clean this mess first?
<GuSec> Hello again. Jockey seemed to be able to fix it, rebooted after a green light when trying the nvidia-304. Works like a charm. Anything else I should think about? As far as I knew, using jockey is strongly discouraged...
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-23
<BlitzHere> So, just wanted to ask a quick question
<BlitzHere> Is it possible to install Ubuntu-Gnome through the mini.iso in trusty?
<BlitzHere> You can't in Saucy AFAIK
<BlitzHere> Unless you skip package selection altogether and do apt-get ubuntu-gnome-desktop...
<BlitzHere> But, I just wanted to know if it can be done through the default package options
<BlitzHere> in trusty
<X-Tor> Hello! Is anyone around?
<jbooms> whats the right way to personal file share on your network in linux? with a gui, no terminal, not windows service stuff, like ssh folder share 4 dummies or something?
<X-Tor> Linux newbie here, can't help you much xD
<Noskcaj> X-Tor, There's always people here
<Noskcaj> jbooms, Try asking in #ubuntu
<X-Tor> Sweet.
<X-Tor> I was wondering how the installation of 14.04 Alpha 2 works.
<X-Tor> I mean, what should I do if I only want to update my current 13.10 to 14.04, without losing anything?
<Noskcaj> One of the upgrade tests at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds/63073/testcases should have the instructions
<Noskcaj> Just make sure you remove all PPAs before you upgrade, they sometimes break stuff
<X-Tor> Thanks, I'll check it out. Also, and perhaps more importantly, using this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 should give me GNOME 3.11 under 14.04, correct?
<Noskcaj> X-Tor, yeah
<X-Tor> Great!
<X-Tor> By the way, I think you linked the daily builds
<X-Tor> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/310/builds/61644/testcases
<X-Tor> ^ this appears to be the Alpha 2 one.
<X-Tor> I'm just prepping for the beta release, I'd like to make sure I know how to upgrade properly.
<Noskcaj> The instructions are the same, and you won't upgrade to the alpha/beta, you'll upgrade to the daily
<Noskcaj> It's all fairly stable now
<X-Tor> Aright, going for it, then.
<X-Tor> But, just to be clear, did you mean that I should uncheck all of my custom PPA in the update manager?
<X-Tor> Or perhaps all of them altogether? Or remove them completely?
<Noskcaj> just disable all the ppas on your system, it's not usually an issue, but it can break things if they're left on
<X-Tor> Done :)
<X-Tor> Thanks a lot for your help, Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> no problem
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gnome3 ppa will be 3.10 only for trusty
<darkxst> and gnome3-team ppa's really should be purged, not just disabled
<darkxst> before upgrade
<Noskcaj> oops, yeah
 * Noskcaj should stop giving advice without ever having used ubuntu-gnome
<darkxst> its pretty general to Ubuntu, the upgrader gets confused if there are packages ahead of the archive
<darkxst> same would apply to xorg-edgers etc
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you see if you can track down what broke spamassassin on our daily builds?
<darkxst> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntu-gnome/latest/livecd-amd64.out
<darkxst> last good build was 18th Feb ;(
<Noskcaj> i'll have a look
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Well the cause is that spamassassin 3.4.0-1 move to -release that day
<darkxst> ok, and we are the only flavour that seeds spamassassin ;(
<Noskcaj> Debian's got a fair few new bugs from this release, but i can't see anything related to our issue
<darkxst> stddef.h should come from the kernel headers, but it appears to be missing
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-16
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you find out debian's plans for wayland?
<darkxst> 1.7?
<Noskcaj> no, i'll ask again but i don't think i got any info
<Noskcaj> I'll be back in an hour
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I suppose the main question is where they plan to install the new documentation
<muppis> Do you have any problems with bumblebee / primus on non-Optimus systems and 15.04 ?
<darkxst> muppis, bumblee shouldn't do anything on non-optimus systems!
<darkxst> likewise with prime
<muppis> darkxst, I assumed that, but login screen went all black after update. Purging both fixed it.
<muppis> I can retest that when I get back to home. My desktop has nvidia gfx and uses proprietary drivers, laptop uses Intel and I got 15.04 in there as well.
<darkxst> not seen any issues from prime
<darkxst> never installed bumblebee since I don't have any hybrid hardware
<muppis> I didn't know eithet that was installed.
<muppis> *either
<darkxst> nvidia-prime is likely pulled in automatically, bumblebee certainly wouldnt be
<muppis> nvidia-prime wasn't installed at all.
<darkxst> muppis, oh primus is part of bumblebee
<darkxst> but you must have installed the latter?
<darkxst> muppis, nvidia-prime is a rdep of all official nvidia blob packages, not sure how you can't have that
<darkxst> since you are using them
<darkxst> or did you manually install drivers from nvidia site?
<muppis> I had manually installed, but then I changed to ones from repo.
<darkxst> installing nvidia-3xx from repos will install nvidia prime
<muppis> Then it's installed. I can remember incorrectly.
<muppis> But I'm sure for that bumblebee and/or primus caused black screen.
<muppis> Does it can affect that mb has integrated Intel based video chip?
<darkxst> muppis, bumblebee will never be installed automatically
<darkxst> its a hack
<darkxst> nvidia-prime is the officially supported solution for hybrid nvidia graphics
<muppis> Then I've no idea why that was installed.
<spicie> @octoquad
<meetingology> spicie: Error: "octoquad" is not a valid command.
<octoquad> Hi spicie
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-17
<darkxst> Noskcaj, added some links to the ppa-versions page, let me know if you come across any broken ones ;)
<mgedmin> still can't login into the iso tracker :/
<jseliga> Is 15.04 going to be shipped with gnome-shell 3.14 or 3.16?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-18
<darkxst> jseliga, 3.14
<jseliga> darkxst, I looked for information on this stuff but couldn't find it. What about Wayland and UbuntuGNOME 15.04?
<darkxst> jseliga, yes wayland session is availalable on 15.04, just a preview though so not installed by default (install gnome-session-wayland)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, unDim was shannon that emailed lists?
<nishant2015> Hi Guys,
<nishant2015> Need to help to enforce some setting by root & prevent user to changing it.  (From GUI)
<nishant2015> I want to enforce settings for all user whoever login on my ubuntu machine. Current system         idle  timeout is 600 seconds.. I want to change that to 300 seconds.
<nishant2015> I found method to change settings... Like dbus-lunch command Or Xset command.
<nishant2015> But how to enforce that settings from root not from normal user.
<darkxst> nishant2015, there are some lockdown settings
<darkxst> no idea if they include idle time though
<nishant2015> yes but that settings  are available from  GUI..   I m trying to find command line method.
<nishant2015> I found commands as below...
<nishant2015> dbus-launch --exit-with-session gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-display-ac 60
<nishant2015> dbus-launch --exit-with-session gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-display-battery 60
<nishant2015> dbus-launch --exit-with-session gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay 60
<nishant2015> dbus-launch --exit-with-session gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled 'true'
<nishant2015> dbus-launch --exit-with-session gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver lock-enabled 'true'
<nishant2015> dbus-launch --exit-with-session gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver lock-delay 90
<darkxst> they are user settings
<darkxst> there is no gui for the lockdown settings
<nishant2015> I want to disable that option from GUI..
<darkxst> once you enable a lockdown, the gui is disabled
<darkxst> I just don't know if there is one that covers that settings
<nishant2015> I trying to find method to overwrite  that settings.. Once my root user enfore that settings. I will disable power & system lock option from system settings.
<darkxst> nishant2015, you can do that with lockdown
<darkxst> I'm not here to give you a tutorial though, go and google it
<nishant2015> darkxst: Thanks for your advise... If you don't know anything, then keep ur mouth shut...  If you see, so far i have google many things to achieve my requirement.
<darkxst> nishant2015, watch it
<nishant2015> I through, here will get expert advice
<darkxst> I won't hesitate to kick you from here
<nishant2015> but after seeing ur comment, Its really shocked  me
<darkxst> what you want is possible for shutdown etc
<nishant2015> you can't do anything apart from that
<darkxst> try searching
<nishant2015> Really thanks for giving me this advice. :P
<nishant2015> really you know, How ubuntu gnome options call cli functions.
<nishant2015> Ya just you do click click.. from GUI day to day basis...
<darkxst> nishant2015, do you even know who you are talking too?
<darkxst> cause if you do, you are about to get booted
<darkxst> maybe try googling that as well
<nishant2015> really don't know and i don't want to criticize anybody here...  I came here, because u guys are experts.
<nishant2015> ok fine... Going to Google God.. thanks
<darkxst> nishant2015, its pretty dumb telling the lead developer of ubuntu GNOME to " keep ur mouth shut"
<darkxst> your time on this channel is pretty limited I suspect
<Noskcaj> darkxst, If you get time to work on the pkg-watch, glade is the wrong version (upstream) in 3.14 and gone in 3.16
<Noskcaj> also, the upstream NEWS going to the stable branch for 3.14 would be nice, but probably a bit harder to code
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not sure why glade has wrong version, but if its missing on 3.16 page, then it not yet been released (well listed) in 3.15 series release notes
<Noskcaj> ok. I think it's pkg-watch think 3.14 glade is 3.14 gnome
<darkxst> yes seems like it
<darkxst> re NEWS there is no standard naming for the stable branches
<darkxst> actually glade 3.14 was probably the latest release when GNOME 3.14.2 was released?
<darkxst> Noskcaj,  - glade (3.18.3 => 3.14.3)
<darkxst> thats from ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/apps/3.14/3.14.2/NEWS
<darkxst> that will make the script check for latest 3.14 tarball
<Bl4ckD34Th> hi
<darkxst> Noskcaj, should probably sync librsvg update
<Bl4ckD34Th> how i can use ubuntu with classic old menu
<Bl4ckD34Th> gnome 2 i think
<Bl4ckD34Th> i have a option for that
<Bl4ckD34Th> my pc is old
<Bl4ckD34Th> and i like ubuntu
<darkxst> Bl4ckD34Th, there is GNOME classic mode
<darkxst> but if you want real gnome2 session, then use MATE
<darkxst> hey amjjawad
<Bl4ckD34Th> ah there is ubuntu gnom
<Bl4ckD34Th> gnome
<Bl4ckD34Th> i like it verry much
<Bl4ckD34Th> great project i use on my laptop
<amjjawad> Hello darkxst, how are you?
<amjjawad> Bl4ckD34Th, thank you :)
<darkxst> amjjawad, good, you?
<amjjawad> darkxst, trying to be :)
<amjjawad> did you move to your new place or not yet?
<darkxst> yes
<amjjawad> good, congratulations :D
<darkxst> thanks
<darkxst> amjjawad, I have to go now, cya
<jgnome> hello folks
<amjjawad> darkxst, take care and cya
<amjjawad> jgnome, hi :)
<jgnome> Things ready for tomorrows release of 14.04.2?
<amjjawad> getting ready :)
<amjjawad> it's today for me because I'm from the future :P
<jgnome> BTW, i'm jprzybytek who did the tests today
<jgnome> :D
<amjjawad> I saw your name, thanks a lot :D
<amjjawad> any other name(s) you're using?
<amjjawad> I don't use IRC much so forgive my Q
<jgnome> I think that is about it for names :D
<amjjawad> so you're new member?
<jgnome> I rarely use IRC but decided I need to pay a bit more attention
<jgnome> I'm getting ready to install the latest kernel for testing-- which is new for me!
<amjjawad> same here, real life is so busy for me and no time for IRC except when it is the release day, I should be around as much as possible
<amjjawad> glad to see new members are doing many tests :D
<amjjawad> how was your experience so far?
<jgnome> Do you follow the kernel testing procedures?
<amjjawad> which one exactly?
<jgnome> Experience? Slowly building an assembly line to make it go faster1
<jgnome> Well..
<jgnome> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<jgnome> I'm assuming I'm to start with 3.19 Vivid on Trusty and work down to older kernels until something changes
<amjjawad> No, I don't do that
<jgnome> Ah okay
<amjjawad> I always stick to what comes with the ISO
<amjjawad> I'm not a fan of new stuff at all
<jgnome> darn, eh ? :D
<jgnome> I'm Canadian :)
<amjjawad> I don't know why? it is just me and that's why I never change my system .. I'm on 12.04.5 now
<jgnome> really?
<amjjawad> Yes
<jgnome> 14,04 is home to me
<amjjawad> I'm not against a 'change' but I don't see it useful if everything is okay
<jgnome> good point
<amjjawad> I have two installations, one is 12.04.5 and the other is 14.04.1
<amjjawad> if truth to be told, I have no time to format and install again
<jgnome> I also play with red hat just to see how things differ
<amjjawad> I have 3 systems hare and I don't want to mess around nor I have time for that
<jgnome> IT IS A SLOW PROCESS!!!!!
<amjjawad> slow?
<jgnome> Yes, first the basic install takes 35-40 minutes and then come the addons to download
<amjjawad> 35-40 mins?
<jgnome> multiply that by the number of machines you have and what ever number of virtual installs and it burns a wee bit of time
<amjjawad> never ever had that unless something is broken
<amjjawad> I'm talking about Ubuntu based systems
<jgnome> I'm talking about Ubuntu-gnome
<amjjawad> still
<amjjawad> for me, it does not require all that time to be installed
<jgnome> okay. I wonder what your secret is?
<amjjawad> haha, no secret at all :D
<jgnome> :)
<amjjawad> Never ever faced that unless I'm installing on less than 512MB RAM
<jgnome> hmm. my test machines have quite a bit more than that
<amjjawad> I've been with Lubuntu from 2011-2013 and have done so many tests and I know for a fact that the installation will not take all that time unless something is wrong
<jgnome> okay
<amjjawad> I have tested on P2 with 64MB RAM only
<amjjawad> to Core i5 2nd generation and 4/8 GB RAM
<jgnome> a P2 boy that is old!
<amjjawad> I keep that on my Wiki page
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/amjjawad#Challenges_and_Fun
<jgnome> i see
<jgnome> well, i think I should get back to figuring out this kernel testing businesss. Talk to you later'
<amjjawad> I'm more into old machines than newer ones, that is why I quit Lubuntu and started my own project: http://torios.net/
<amjjawad> and I still have no idea how did I join Ubuntu GNOME :D
<amjjawad> before you go, jgnome have you joined our mailing list and QA team?
<amjjawad> due to different time zones, you can't always catch up with the whole team so we always ask to join the mailing list and/or our sub-teams
<jgnome> I think I have. I get mail from you usally from 2 sources
<amjjawad> good :)
<jgnome> I'm in Ottawa Canada
<amjjawad> thanks a lot for everything
<jgnome> and thank you too for your efforts
<amjjawad> it is 10:30am 19th of Feb
<amjjawad> my pleasure, glad I can help
<jgnome> 18:27 feb 18
<amjjawad> WOW
<amjjawad> haha
<jgnome> ttfn "D\
<jgnome> :D
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-19
<amjjawad> darkxst, by the way, Lance has sent an email 13 days ago and we both were too busy to reply. I replied today but wasn't enough as your input/feedback is always needed and appreciated :)
<amjjawad> octoquad, hello there :)
<darkxst> amjjawad, I replied 10mins ago
<darkxst> it should be documented, but hopefully less confusing than the official docs
<amjjawad> Just read that, thanks!
<amjjawad> What exactly to document?
<amjjawad> the main difference AFAIK is newer Kernel + latest package updates
<darkxst> HWE Eol is earlier than 14.04.1 EOL
<darkxst> unless you upgrade to 14.04.5
<amjjawad> isn't it the same if a user get 14.04 and upgrade it manually to 14.04.2 ?
<darkxst> yes, but HWE is opt-in
<darkxst> you can install 14.04.1, then dist-upgrade
<darkxst> and you get 14.04.2 without the HWE updates
<amjjawad> so, what is the best approach?
<darkxst> seems little point for people with old hardware to get HWE
<amjjawad> for current user: upgrade to 14.04.2
<amjjawad> for new: just get 14.04.2 ?
<darkxst> unless they want the latest and greatest kernel+X
<darkxst> which admittedly, lots of people might, since they seem to use LTS for the wrong reasons!
<darkxst> current users (of 14.04) automatically get 14.04.2 without the HWE
<darkxst> if they want that they have to manually install the meta package
<darkxst> new installs of 14.04.2 automatically get the HWE
<darkxst> but that EOL's about the time of 16.04.1
<darkxst> unless they manually update to 14.04.5
<darkxst> ^ update to 14.04.5 HWE
 * darkxst has no idea how one can document this, in a non-confusing way
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<amjjawad> the text that link is not that much confusing but to document what you just wrote is the tricky part!
<darkxst> amjjawad, indeed
<amjjawad> I'll figure that out, hopefully
<darkxst> ok, thanks
<amjjawad> This will make the Download Page longer!
<amjjawad> you welcome darkxst :)
<amjjawad> either I shall create new page or write a website post
<darkxst> amjjawad, well keep links to 14.04.1
<amjjawad> Yes, I know.
<darkxst> and another section for current 14.04.2+
<darkxst> amjjawad, gtg make dinner
<amjjawad> darkxst, of course for adding new section for 14.04.2 ;) and have a great meal - I'm on and off ..
<darkxst> amjjawad, ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, seem new grilo-plugins requires unreleased gom, no vala?
<darkxst> amjjawad, this was last nights entertainment:
<darkxst> nishant2015> darkxst: Thanks for your advise... If you don't know anything, then keep ur mouth shut...
<amjjawad> O_o
<amjjawad> who was that?!
<darkxst> some random idiot I suppose
<amjjawad> Looks like that ...
<amjjawad> I hope that was the worst line by him/her
<amjjawad> and no further lines ...
<darkxst> he left pretty quick after I told him off for abusing head dev!
<amjjawad> then just ignore and forget about him/her
<amjjawad> it happens sometimes
<darkxst> just saying, can happily kickban idiots
<darkxst> though he left so didnt need to
<darkxst> I actually found it somewhat amusing
<darkxst> clearly some need to work on their IRC etiquette
<amjjawad> I enjoy blocking those on failbook
<amjjawad> yes and if it will happen ever again, we need to issue a direct warning. If he/she will repeat that again, then maybe a ban/kick
<amjjawad> but it seems he/she was someone who had no idea who are you nor what he/she really needs/wants
<darkxst> amjjawad, irrespective of who I am, that is not acceptable behaviour
<amjjawad> of course
<amjjawad> we both know that
<amjjawad> I'm just trying to imagine why would someone do that without at least knowing the one who is actually try to help
<amjjawad> maybe language barrier ..
<darkxst> I told him exactly the answer he wanted, but without a step by step tutorial
<darkxst> that seemed to annoy him, especially when I Said to google it
<amjjawad> I see
<amjjawad> that's like the F word for some!
<amjjawad> I remember 5 years ago, I was feeling offended (sometimes) when someone asks me to google it because I was super new to Linux and all. But quickly learned and understood that google it is the best advice ..
<amjjawad> I'm dealing with weird problem lately so I just Googled it before asking .. the weird thing is: when I drink coffee, I actually sleep :(
<amjjawad> I must go now but will try to be back later and will mark the images as ready before ZzZz
<amjjawad> darkxst, as per Adam, we have plenty of time so the release should be tomorrow morning/afternoon our time AFAIK
<amjjawad> Phew, that's good to know :D
<darkxst> US timezones are the worst!
<amjjawad> for us here, yes.
<amjjawad> will be away for sometime ... cya soon
<darkxst> if you want/can stay up fine, but unlikely I will
<darkxst> bya amjjawad
<amjjawad> darkxst, back
<amjjawad> No, I will not stay up late at all. It will be ready when we shall wake up or after that
<amjjawad> <infinity> darkxst: Good to hear.  I won't be releasing until tomorrow afternoon (my time), so plenty of time for testing, but I'm also not going to respin or retract images for anything but dire bugs, so pretty sure this is what we're shipping.
<amjjawad> I'm sleeping early for 3 weeks now (sometimes not) and waking up early as per of my new plan that I'm following which showed great results so far
<darkxst> amjjawad, what is early? I'm up at 7 most days
<darkxst> but away from computer most of the day
<darkxst> well some days
<darkxst> dogs have been waking me up at 5.30 which isnt much fun though
<amjjawad> darkxst, for 3 weeks or so, I'm waking up at 6am and remain awake until 11pm - 1am (if I'm bad/sick/doing something urgent 2:00am)
<amjjawad> I am also away from emails, etc at morning because I'm studying
<amjjawad> you have dogs?
<darkxst> 6 is a little early, but good on you
<darkxst> not my dogs, but they are here, and go crazy when my sister gets up to go to boot camp
<amjjawad> this new life plan is much better. I feel much different and results are getting better. It goes to extreme bad though when I go to bed late, just like last night as I was in pain
<amjjawad> Oh, as long as they're at your place, then that's painful ...
<darkxst> yea all-nighters don't really fit into life plans
<amjjawad> that is why I forced myself to follow a plan
<amjjawad> I'm well-known to be a batman
<amjjawad> sleepless man
<amjjawad> whatever you call it :P
<darkxst> I was there, 15 years ago
<amjjawad> But this new plan is amazing. I feel better. Can do more and produce more.
<amjjawad> I'm getting older and sleeping late is dangerous and damaging my health so must be careful
<amjjawad> 15 years ago, was so foolish and didn't care about myself like I am right now
<darkxst> how old ?
<amjjawad> +33
<amjjawad> I guess we're close in age?
<darkxst> yes, 36
<amjjawad> Oh, I didn't expect you to be older than me :P I thought I'm the oldest heeh
<amjjawad> hehe*
<amjjawad> I'm learning these days about Human Development, unconscious mind, etc and the results are amazing :D
<darkxst> amjjawad, science is knowledge
<darkxst> not sure what you are talking about though
<amjjawad> hehe
<amjjawad> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unconscious_mind
<amjjawad> your conscious mind does 4 functions only
<amjjawad> your unconscious mind does 32
<amjjawad> your life is controlled by your unconscious mind
<amjjawad> but you can program that with your conscious
<amjjawad> for me, before learning that, I was wondering how on earth I can type on keyboard without looking at the keyboard?
<amjjawad> then after learning all that, I understood what  is going on
<amjjawad> that's just a tiny example
<amjjawad> darkxst, any idea what https://www.elections.nsw.gov.au/ is all about? election and stuff? because I am 100% sure I have never subscribed to anything on that website .. yet, I got an email from them about a job
<darkxst> amjjawad, state Government
<darkxst> for nsw
<darkxst> election work is good but probably boring, so long as its not a scammer with phy
<darkxst> phishy links
<darkxst> my friend did it for vic elections, got about $400 cash
<darkxst> 12 hour day though
<amjjawad> O_o
<amjjawad> I'm surprised that they sent to an email address that I use carefully and I am not sure how did they got it anyway
<amjjawad> "This role has a minimum salary of AUD95.29."
<amjjawad> not sure what does that mean?
<darkxst> sounds a little dodgy
<darkxst> do the links really go back to nsw.gov.au?
<berglh> www.elections.nsw.gov.au. 300	IN	CNAME	zpcr6.x.incapdns.net.
<berglh> hrm..
<berglh> IP is in melbourne apparently
<amjjawad> Without clicking on the link, I found the same reference number: https://jobsnsw.taleo.net/careersection/all_jobs/jobdetail.ftl
<berglh> Seems legit
<amjjawad> and when I hover the mouse over the link, I see the same URL as far as I can tell
<amjjawad> but I'm 100% sure I have never visited that site at all
<amjjawad> unless it is the 3rd parties kind of thing
<berglh> Did you supply your email when you changed address/enrolled?
<amjjawad> never applied to anything under NSW gov yet
<berglh> You haven't enrolled to vote?
<amjjawad> but that email they sent to I used with Seek for example but did not apply for anything with NSW gov
<amjjawad> Nope as I can't even vote
<amjjawad> I'm new here
<berglh> Are you registered with any recruitment agencies?
<amjjawad> just the normal registration with seek for example
<amjjawad> with Coles and WoolWorth too as far as I remember but all that via their website, not 3rd party website kind of thing
<berglh> werid, what was the sender email address of the email?
<amjjawad> donotreply@jobs.nsw.gov.au
<amjjawad> which means it is an auto email as far as I can tell
<berglh> have you applied for jobs?
<amjjawad> and IIRC, I didn't use that email address of mine which they sent me that email when I did the photo card
<berglh> looks like the government job list
<amjjawad> I did apply but not a gov jobs yet
<berglh> i signed up when I wanted to get notified of jobs in South Australia when I was living there
<berglh> like, I saved my search on the government website
<amjjawad> never done that so far with any gov site
<berglh> and I gave it my email to alert me when interesting stuff popped up
<amjjawad> yes, I understand but the reason why I'm surprised is because I haven't used that email of mine on such website at all.
<berglh> should be able to unsubscribe i guess
<amjjawad> I haven't subscribed on the first place :D
<amjjawad> "Dear Ali
<amjjawad>  
<amjjawad>  
<amjjawad> We would like to advise you that a role opportunity similar to your profile for the role of Work at the NSW State Election 2015-00003H47 has become available and can be viewed on our website." << that is the scary part because they mentioned my name + sent to an email I use carefully
<amjjawad> I'll apply since I'm in need to a job and if I'm shortlisted, the first Q that I'll ask is : how did you get my email and how did you send me that email?
<berglh> Perhaps, the person interviewing probably wouldn't know anyway
<berglh> Other than, you must of signed up to be alerted
<berglh> Maybe the NSW government is tracking you...
<berglh> ¬_¬
<amjjawad> haha
<amjjawad> everyone is being tracked anyway
<amjjawad> "You must be an enrolled elector to be offered employment as an Election Official or Office Assistant." << looks like I can't apply?!
<berglh> Curious
<berglh> Probably note
<berglh> not*
<amjjawad> :(
<amjjawad> this is very very weird
<amjjawad> I'll call them tomorrow
<berglh> Sounds like an exercise in futility
<berglh> but you won't know till you ask I guess
<amjjawad> "APPLICATIONS RECEIVED FROM THIS SITE WILL NOT BE CONSIDERED. You must register your interest on www.votensw.info/work_at_this_election. " << hmm
<berglh> https://jobsnsw.taleo.net/careersection/iam/accessmanagement/login.jsf
<amjjawad> by the way, it is good to know there are more users of Ubuntu GNOME living here berglh :)
<berglh> Put your email address in that
<berglh> See if they have you registered on their system with an account profile
<berglh> Otherwise very odd
<amjjawad> indeed very odd
<berglh> The fedora people at work look at me funny when I tell them I'm running Ubuntu
<amjjawad> :D
<amjjawad> I just seem can't get outside of this empire for 5 years now
<amjjawad> as long as everything works, I'm not interested to move to any other system
<amjjawad> you work with RedHat, berglh ?
<berglh> no, I'm in a faculty it department at a university at the moment
<amjjawad> I see
<berglh> lots of post graduates using ubuntu though
<amjjawad> I'm having hard time to get a job despite my strong CV/resume
<berglh> ubuntu/mint probably the most popular distributions in the facutly
<amjjawad> looks like that world wise
<berglh> it's a difficult time in queesland at the moment for job
<amjjawad> wide*
<berglh> all the infrastructure servers we look after run CentOS or Scientific Linux though
<berglh> if they aren't storage (illumos) and web (openbsd)
<berglh> I'm really the only Ubuntu guy in the infrastructure team
<berglh> I can't speak for everyone
<berglh> but all the opportunities I have had have come from who I know
<berglh> getting your foot in the door can take a while
<amjjawad> it's making me sick
<berglh> yes, but work can also make you sick
<amjjawad> If I didn't start learning about human development and the unconscious mind, etc .. I'd be official crazy now
<berglh> oh, that's not uncommon
<amjjawad> I've been jobless for sometime so being sick from a job is much better than being sick from home!
<amjjawad> I'm new to Aus anyway
<berglh> i don't know about that
<berglh> i can understand the frustration
<berglh> but i had a job so stressful
<berglh> i had physical illness
<amjjawad> but before I come here, I have had hard time finding a job. However, I admit I lost hope back there
<amjjawad> I'm sorry to know that berglh
<berglh> well, i wish you good luck
<amjjawad> I hope it is not serious?
<amjjawad> thanks a lot berglh
<amjjawad> I wanted to start my own business project but it seems I need a lot to learn/do to even start it
<berglh> the fact you are here trying to contribute to society is good to hear
<berglh> unemployment is the highest it's been for 13 years or so
<berglh> i'm ok now, i moved back to queensland
<berglh> but need to not work too hard
<berglh> even though the money is good, it wasn't worth the stress
<berglh> i guess some people handle it better than others
<amjjawad> I've been the most 'active' member of Ubuntu Communities for many years. All that as a volunteer. I guess I have the longest Wiki page ever
<berglh> but being unemployed is also stressful
<amjjawad> very very stressful
<berglh> every bill becomes your boss
<amjjawad> http://amjjawad.net/
<amjjawad> during the Ubuntu membership meeting, Alan was shocked to find 21 feedback from my colleagues :D hehe
<amjjawad> I told him that's for +4 years so yes
<amjjawad> berglh, call center/customer service job you have?
<amjjawad> must go now and might be back later .. cya and nice to meet you, berglh :)
<amjjawad> feel free to add me on social media channels if you have. I hope you're subscribed to our mailing list as well
<berglh> oh, i'm just a an ethusiast user of ubuntu gnome atm
<berglh> i'd love to contribute, but i've been working lately
<berglh> i like hanging out here and keeping an eye on what's happening
<berglh> good luck with your job seeking amjjawad, life is about the journey not the destination, there are many ways up the same mountain.
<amjjawad> berglh, thank you so much and I will not lose hope ;)
<amjjawad> berglh, one hour weekly is the minimum we ask so if you have 1 hour spare weekly, we'd be very glad to have you!
<Chanito> Hey, i am looking for advice regarding installation of Gnome 3.14 on Ubuntu-Gnome 14.10.. Is it stable and working? And how can i install it without adding testing ppa's.. Thanks
 * Bl4ckD34Th Bl4ckD34Th return to take your soul! You own to Bl4ckD34Th!!!
<amjjawad> darkxst, are you around?
<darkxst> amjjawad, yes but not for long
<amjjawad> if yes, any major changes to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME darkxst when it comes to features ?
<darkxst> amjjawad, HWE
<amjjawad> I usually update the release notes of the latest point release and mention the newest bugs and links to everything 14.04, 14.04.1, etc
<amjjawad> do I have to add that under 'features'?
<darkxst> well it should be listed somewhere
<amjjawad> I will add a new section then ...
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here familiar with /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 ?  I'm trying to get it to recognize a session that isn't "gnome" but is based on GTK as valid
<FunnyLookinHat> Specifically getting this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10315053/
<darkxst> FunnyLookinHat, that command will never work from a terminal /shell anyway
<darkxst> gtg
<FunnyLookinHat> darkxst, it's supposed to be run by the session launched from gdm?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ha
<amjjawad> FunnyLookinHat, darkxst is busy (at work) at the moment and I'm busy doing the release notes, etc for 14.04.2
<FunnyLookinHat> No worries :)
<amjjawad> so you might not get the answers right away FunnyLookinHat - sorry about that. You may want to try the other support channels like Ubuntu Forums, or the mailing list
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ContactUs FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> amjjawad, thanks!  :)
<amjjawad> FunnyLookinHat, you're most welcome and I must finish the release notes ...
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-20
<amjjawad> darkxst, all done: http://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-14-04-2-lts/
<amjjawad> thanks for the great work, everyone!
<amjjawad> darkxst, I must go now. I spent too much time on this today :P I must look after myself now ;) cya
<jgnome> great work!
<amjjawad> jgnome, thanks :)
<amjjawad> jgnome, must go so if you have any Q, please send to the mailing list and doing forget too subscribe :)
<jgnome> roger. ttfn
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest LTS Release: 14.04.2 LTS | Latest Stable Release 14.10 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/getting-involved/
<jseliga> Is there an easy way to add window snap locations beyond left, right, and maximize?
<mgedmin> my guess would be: no
<darkxst> jseliga, my guess is that would require patching mutter
<darkxst> or plugin, but easy no
<jseliga> darkxst, do you ever sleep?
<darkxst> jseliga, yes I do
<darkxst> normal hours for us Aussies
<jseliga> ha, every time I have a question, regardless of when you seem to answer
<darkxst> try again in an hour, I'll be sleeping then
<jseliga> speaking of Mutter, is Weston going to be replacing it?
<darkxst> jseliga, why? mutter speaks wayland now
<darkxst> it works pretty good, maybe by 16.04 we will ship it as default session
<jseliga> The RDP remote compositor for Weston looks really good
<darkxst> jseliga, weston is nothing more than a reference compositor
<jseliga> I know enough to be dangerous in this area, so what does that mean?
<darkxst> jseliga, the really exciting things (the are largely being driven by GNOME, but sure KDE will kick their weight in more at some point) are things like xdg-shell and libinput
<darkxst> jseliga, apparently not much? mutter is probably the most advanced wayland compositor in the wild (no clue on where it stands with rdp though)
 * darkxst must sleep now, early start tomorrow
<jseliga> darkxst, The protocol (RDP, VNC, etc) isn't important to me, just looking for a good remote GUI experience
<darkxst> jseliga, there has been no good remote experience since 3D desktops
<darkxst> virtual GL is a little promising, but I do wonder how that would fair over say dsl lines
<jseliga> It's unforunate, dare I say, it's the only thing I miss about Windows
<darkxst> jseliga, I have only played with virtual GL on gigabit LAN
<darkxst> but it works really well there
<jseliga> darkxst, I'll have to get some information from you about that another time, don't want to keep you up.  Have a good one
<darkxst> jseliga, its not hard to find! and night
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-21
<Siente> Hello, I would like to install ubuntu gnome on my PC the one and only problem is how to go online during the setup my connection type is DHCP, but I don't have any idea why it's not getting my settings automatically
<Siente> I want to be online during the installation
<b-yeezi> Hi all
<Noskcaj> hi b-yeezi
<Noskcaj> darkxst, How is the ppa_versions script run? I'd like to make a xfce version
<darkxst> Noskcaj, a cron job calls ppa_versions.py
<darkxst> then that scrapes the release notes to find a list of packages and checks ftp for latest tarballs
<darkxst> you may just want to use a static list of packages for xfce though
<Noskcaj> How do i point it to a static list?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, where are the tarballs?
<Noskcaj> archive.xfce.org/src/*/*
<darkxst> Noskcaj, just scrape that folder for the package list
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, if you keep changes generic, I can merge it and run on the same server
<Noskcaj> I'll just try and understand what i'm meant to do first. I have no idea
<darkxst> Noskcaj, see upstream.py, rather than scraping release notes, generate the self.packages list by reading directly from that folder
<darkxst> then create a config in config.py (you will need to add a new field to tell it to use xfce upstream)
<Noskcaj> Already that's beyond my level of knowledge. i'll try sometime through the week though
<darkxst> I would put upstream = 'gnome' in Profile
<darkxst> then set upstream = 'xfce' in your config
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it should be fairly simple, maybe 10 lines of code
<Noskcaj> yep, i'm too stupid to manage that.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, then learn ;)
<Noskcaj> I will, eventually
<darkxst> make a new class in upstream to search xfce and create self.packages
<Noskcaj> I have a gnome 3.16 transition to run in tanglu first
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, is there a xfce ppa?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://pastebin.com/gzmnPhF2
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-22
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/Xvivid410.html
<darkxst> you may need to fix some package name maps though
<Noskcaj> Thanks darkxst
<Noskcaj> I'll make a branch with the missing maps and the correct PPA now
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is it in the bzr branch?
<darkxst> lp:ppa-versions
<Noskcaj> ty, i thought it was the ~darkxst one
<darkxst> I moved it a while ago, just commit the missing maps
<darkxst> I will check you PPA change though
<Noskcaj> http://pastebin.com/08jAviTx
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ^ Adds our other PPA and says 4.12 over 4.10
<darkxst> Noskcaj, major_version needs to stay at 4.10
<Noskcaj> ok, even though 4.12 is about to be released?
<Noskcaj> Could you commit the other changes then plz
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it can change after release (atm, there is no 4.12 folder on the server)
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you can push it to the branch, just fix major_version, everything else looks fine
<darkxst> (profile name can stay 412)
<Noskcaj> done
<darkxst> Noskcaj, pushed to server
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do we want to sync grilo from exp? New upstream release, but drops vala since it needs vala 0.27 now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, probably just sync to the ppa in that case
<darkxst> copy vala from vala-team if needed
<darkxst> Noskcaj, do you have time to do the rename of lubuntu-software-center?
<Noskcaj> What's this?
<darkxst> its getting renamed to light-software-center and we will switch to it
<darkxst> since I GNOME3-ified it ;)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I guess just replace all user-facing strings, and rename packaging
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ok. It's all approved by gilir?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, joern
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> its all approved, just joern doesnt have time to do it
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I'll cc you in on the emails
<Noskcaj> looking through the lsc code, we should do a few other fixes before 15.04 if possible
<Noskcaj> uses pyshared (went away in utopic), uses gksu
<Noskcaj> A lot of the licenses probably need updating too
<Noskcaj> Some working test and the python3 port would also be nice
<darkxst> Noskcaj, is it really python2 ? I could probably fix that, if you fix the other things
<Noskcaj> i'm nearly done
<Noskcaj> Just checking, how should the .pot be updated?
<darkxst> msgmerge or something similar
<darkxst> though maybe another command needs to be run before msgmerge
<Noskcaj> Should be all fixed in lp:lubuntu-software-center. Could you please sanity check my changes?
<Noskcaj> There are references in the code to gksu and pyshared, which i assume is bad
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes I am seing that
<darkxst> Noskcaj, kill pyshared, and install files in a proper place
 * darkxst wonders why the -db gets run as root
<darkxst> but don't have time to look any more atm
<darkxst> quick check of your changes seems ok though
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> One other issue, ppc64le and aarch64 are unknown to LSC
<darkxst> Noskcaj, they don't build?
<Noskcaj> It doesn't know about the arches
<Noskcaj> So i assume it's broken on them
<darkxst> Noskcaj, its python scripts, Arch: all?
<Noskcaj> see scripts/light-software-center-build-db line 34
<Noskcaj> I assume this means it can't install stuff on them
<Noskcaj> or install multiarch from them
<darkxst> Noskcaj, right, they should be added to that
<darkxst> Noskcaj, guess we should start filing FFe's, another cycle the same old again....
<darkxst> baobab and gnome-contacts atleast
<darkxst> I will make titlebar patches for those this week
<darkxst> though really we are way ahead this cycle, compared to the last couple
<daschel> How can I check for a short-cut key conflict? several of them aren't working
<daschel> n/m
<daschel> i got it
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-22
<RoundDuckMan> Anybody here?
<RoundDuckMan> Metacity: is there anybody that will help me?
<craysiii> ask your question and if someone can help they will.
<RoundDuckMan> I got 2 issues: here's the first. Gparted takes a long time to do operations.
<RoundDuckMan> Sorry on a phone
<RoundDuckMan> My main issue is with gparted, it's too slow, it was fine in 14.04, but not 15.10
<craysiii> what are you doing in gparted
<RoundDuckMan> craysii:I posted my issue.
<craysiii> all you said was gparted was too slow, you never gave specifics of what it is doing that is slow
<RoundDuckMan> craysii: I posted my issue.
<RoundDuckMan> craysii: When doing processes like making/removing partitions, and changing the partition table, it usually hangs before doing the action. This is in 15.10, never happened in 14.04. I'm uding an ssd
<RoundDuckMan> *using
<RoundDuckMan> craysiii: When doing processes like making/removing partitions, and changing the partition table, it usually hangs before doing the action. This is in 15.10, never happened in 14.04. I'm using an ssd.
<craysiii> how full is your drive
<RoundDuckMan> Had to fix some errors in typing thst time, stupid phone
<RoundDuckMan> craysiii: empty
<RoundDuckMan> Used though by me
<craysiii> hm
<craysiii> not really sure what it could be from the outside, i was on 15.10 a week ago and gparted was working fine for me with SSD.
<RoundDuckMan> Is it the new io manager, in one review it mentioned issues with file management due to it. :/
<RoundDuckMan> Did I download it wrong, I recorded the hash sums.
<RoundDuckMan> Pus
<RoundDuckMan> Plus was it updated when your gparted was working right, or is it from live usb
<craysiii> i dont remember exactly
<RoundDuckMan> Try live media
<craysiii> i tried live 16.04 and it worked fine as well
<craysiii> that i do know of
<RoundDuckMan> Also there was an issue where once in a while it'll hang on shutdown on live 15.10 with it saying about it trying to fisnish a job about the pc shutting down
<RoundDuckMan> My PC is a Dell Latitude E6430
<RoundDuckMan> craysiii:
<RoundDuckMan> craysiii: you still here?
<craysiii> yeah i have no idea sorry. someone else might though. might also help to dig and find error logs related to your issues
<craysiii> you might also want to ask in #ubuntu and ##linux
<RoundDuckMan> Well crap, those are hard to do, especially with no error messages
<RoundDuckMan> I'll go #ubuntu
<RoundDuckMan> Bye
<k_alam> Hello
<k_alam> How do I authenticate irc nick from Gnome online accounts?
<k_alam> If I use my password it doesn't work
<k_alam> Can anyone tell me the difference between "username" and "nickname" in advanced settings? "
<k_alam> Pic: http://i.imgur.com/9dHUpY7.png
<k_alam> Thanks
<craysiii> I officially have a problem
<craysiii> the computer going into idle state is really inconsistent for me on 16.04
<craysiii> it seems like during the day it has no problem going into idle mode and eventually turning off the monitors
<craysiii> but when i go to sleep for some reason it just will not do so
<craysiii> ive tried clicking on the desktop so that no program ahs focus, ive tried clicking on a program so that it has focus, and ive also tried nothing
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-23
<dori> hi - I have a q about ubuntu gnome 15.10 - how do I change the workspace keyboard shortcuts? I use L_SUPER+PGUP/DOWN atm as default and want to switch this to R_SUPER but cannot find any options around this
<dori> oh I just found it
<dori> what an idiot - sorry
<dori> another GNOME q - I tried using the tweak tool to swap left CTRL and left WIN and rebooted but it does not make any changes outside term - any ideas?
<fleetfox> how usable is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/pending/ ?
<ItaloRaver> wie kann ich in gnome einstellen das ein programm beim start immer in der selben grösse kommt ?
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-24
<incognito-dg> I'm about to try out ubuntu gnome and I wanted to see how much activity is on this channel. Thank to anyone who chimes in and if you don't... no problem.
<kishan9778> Hello
<dundee> hello
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-25
<amjjawad> Hi darkxst, 10th of March is the day of UI freeze, right? according to 16.04 release schedule .. and I see the slide show and the default wallpaper are the same :'(
<darkxst> amjjawad, yeh, wallpaper needs to be done before then
<darkxst> slideshow can be updated slightly after
<amjjawad> Oh, okay
<darkxst> ideally slideshow would be done before string freeze
<amjjawad> Beta 2?
<amjjawad> Oh, no
<amjjawad> that's before that
<amjjawad> 17th of March https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<muecke> hi! i'm using ubuntu 15.10 on my lenovo thinkpad. sometimes the mouse-clicks stop working while everything else, movment and keyboard, still works.
<muecke> what helps is switching to one of the text-consoles and then back to the gui
<muecke> oder hitting ctrl-alt-del and in the popped up dialog then choose "cancel"
<muecke> -oder+or
<muecke> it's a thinkpad yoga, btw.
<muecke> and using ubuntu-gnome
<darkxst> muecke, ask again in a few days. its 16.04 beta1 chaos tonight
<muecke> ok
<muecke> thanks!
<LinDol> hi all :)
<JockeTF> Pacaloha, LinDolPaca!
<LinDol> JockeTF, haha hello :)
<johnjohn101> hi people
<johnjohn101> recent kernel update in 15.10 keeps me from booting into the desktop
<johnjohn101> ok bug found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1548587
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1548587 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Ubuntu 15.10 VMWare guest won't show UI after upgrading to 4.2.0-30" [High,In progress]
<jayarc> Ubuntu gnome devs: Can't thank you enough for making the best OS experience on earth happen, just a big fat thank you. I started my linux interest with Mandrake a long time ago when things were so difficult to get running. 8 months ago I decided to revisit linux as my main development OS and chose ubuntu gnome. I'm absolutely floored by how good this OS is, I'll never switch back if it stays this good. Not only Gnome Shell (3) but the ubuntu distro
<jayarc>  version with all the support I love from ubuntu's community plus the best interface. Thank you, thank you thank you. A very happy web dev.
<darkxst> jayarc, no problem, glad you like it!
<craysiii> is Software new to ubuntu gnome? I just noticed it this morning, it opened itself up.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-26
<darkxst> craysiii, yes new
<craysiii> seems cool
<darkxst> now to try and get QT off the images ;)
<craysiii> what do you mean?
<darkxst> I think it was Ubuntu Software Center that pulled in QT libraries
<craysiii> hm.. any reason why an ubuntu 16.04 install wouldn't automatically use nvidia proprietary driver when selecting "3rd party libraries" in the installation process?
<darkxst> it never has
<craysiii> i could have sworn it did for my desktop
<craysiii> oh well
<darkxst> I'm pretty sure it always needed to be installed via "Additional drivers"
<raparkhurst> hi
<raparkhurst> I have a weird issue with gnome-desktop on xubuntu 15.10.  I've been trying out different desktops and with xubuntu 15.10 installed if I install ubuntu-gnome-desktop, it all installs but nautilus doesn't have window borders
<raparkhurst> i should also mention that I have the kde desktop installed as well
<raparkhurst> in case that throws a wrench in anything
<LinDol> hi all
<craysiii> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-27
<LinDol> Is 16.04 supported Intel Skylake?
<craysiii> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-1604-compilers&num=1 it would appear so.
<LinDol> lol!!!
<LinDol> Thank you :) I am finding the new laptor that has i5 or i7 (skylake core) CPU :) I need to check whether it is supported on Ubuntu GNOME :)
<djr013> did a fresh install of 15.10 and I'm tearing my hair out trying to figure out how to set my DPI system wide
<djr013> (among other things, but being able to read guides without craning my neck into my screen would help >_>)
<djr013> keep getting this despite mucking around in xorg.conf.d and even xinit scripts: intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
<djr013> xorg says it's not a bug, they hardcode dpi so they can fix your browser for you; hoping someone knows where I can work around this on a system level
<djr013> I ask here rather than the bigger ubuntu channel because the solution might be GDM related, I had LightDM related fixes on my last install
<djr013> amazing, I managed to screw something up with xorg even after I deleted the xorg.conf.d configs I was attempting to change dpi with
<bogusjokes> hi, I'm trying to build gnome-todo on ubuntu 15.10 with gnome-staging ppa but it wont install the -dev packages because they are from the main ubuntu reps
<bogusjokes> is their a way to install -dev packages with the packages from gnome-staging ppa?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-28
<LinDol> hi all
<timotheus> Hi! since last update the raise-on-click event seems to be broken. The window only rises when I click on the native window shell. I tried to configure the behavior with dconf-editor but does not change anything .. not shure if it's my fault, doing some heavy development on docker-container but I am unable to get same window behavior since lase ubuntu-gnome update
<craysiii> so i see that i have lightdm installed on 16.04 but i can't find out how to boot into it in the log in screen.. any suggestions/
<darkxst> craysiii, dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<craysiii> thanks darnk
<craysiii> dark*
<amjjawad> darkxst, you around?!
<darkxst> amjjawad, briefly yes
<amjjawad> darkxst, whenever you have time, please ping me anywhere you like
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-20
<jbicha> ricotz: I think I'll upload gnome-terminal/vte without pcre2 to the gnome3 staging ppa for zesty now while we wait for bug 1666264 to be approved
<ubot5> bug 1666264 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update gnome-terminal to 3.24 and vte to 0.48" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666264
<ricotz> jbicha, alright
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-21
<romiq> Hi, gnome-shell crashed while software updater install theme update, every time, is this normal? (16.04)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-22
<McJuicy> does anyone else have any issues where the focused app will change to an unfocused app sometimes? I'm using gnome3
<McJuicy> becomes annoying because it will switch mid typing and I'll end up adding characters to some code
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-23
<Xundres> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-24
<Xundres> I'm in ubuntu gnome 17.04
<Xundres> I can't change the user avatar
<Xundres> what I have to do?
<jbicha> Xundres: click in the top right corner, then click your name, then Account Settings
<jbicha> then in the Settings window, click the picture to change it
<Xundres> jbicha: it doen't work
<jbicha> what doesn't work?
<Xundres> when I select the image I want to use the "open" button on top right stay grey and I cannot press it
<jbicha> ok, have you ever reported a bug to bugzilla.gnome.org before?
<Xundres> jbicha no
<Xundres> do u think it is a bug?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> could you run ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center
<jbicha> then you can report it on Launchpad
<jbicha> if you want to, you can report it to GNOME too
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=gnome-control-center
<jbicha> in your bug report, try to list the steps someone would need to take to see the bug
<Xundres> I run ubuntu-bug in terminal but I can't find gnome-control-center
<jbicha> it's all one command
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center
<jbicha> bye
<jbicha> it's all one command
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center
<Xundres> reported
<Xundres> however where are located the default picture?
<jbicha> /usr/share/pixmaps/faces
<jbicha> provided by unity-control-center-faces
<Xundres> ty
<Xundres> if I put the image directly in that folder it works xD
<jbicha> Xundres: thanks for reporting the bug! I reported it to GNOME for you
<Xundres> Oh Thank You :)
<Xundres> hi
<Xundres> I'm trying ubuntu 17.04
<Xundres> I can't install .deb package
<Xundres> is it an already known bug?
<jbicha> not a known bug, no
<Xundres> how can I solve?
<Xundres> for example google earth
<Xundres> I double click the deb file
<Xundres> It opens gnome-software
<Xundres> The file is not supported
<jbicha> please file a bug
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug gnome-software
<jbicha> the workaround is to try installing from the command line
<jbicha> Download it to your Downloads folder
<jbicha> if it's named google-earth.deb then you'd run something like
<jbicha> sudo apt install ./Downloads/google-earth.deb
<Xundres> I try
<Xundres> Another thing, when I rename a file pc advices me.. So annoying
<Xundres> maybe I can change this from dconf-editor?
<Xundres> jbicha: using terminal I managed to install it
<jbicha> could you please file a bug for google-earth though?
<jbicha> I don't understand your other question
<Xundres> yes
<Xundres> the other question is: when I rename a file, it appears a message on the creen that advice I have renamed a file and if I want to "undo" that
<Xundres> How to reorder tha application of the launcher? Maybe creating custom folder etc
<Xundres> ?
<guylinerandwhisk> GM all!
<guylinerandwhisk> I tried something and it went perfectly until the end.
<guylinerandwhisk> Installed 16.10 to a RAID 0, but I can't get it to boot.
<guylinerandwhisk> something about misaligned pointers. Anyone knowledgeable on that?
<guylinerandwhisk> Hardware is Late 2011 MBP, UEFI install. I did try bringing rEFInd into the RAID which installed also, but did not point correctly I imagine.
<jbicha> guylinerandwhisk: I suggest asking in regular Ubuntu channels (where there's more people) since that doesn't sound specific to Ubuntu GNOME
<muelli> funny. I'm also having trouble booting an Ubuntu with software RAID.
<Xundres> Hi, when I go to shutdown or reboot my PC, it freezes for a few seconds. Then I can shutdown or reboot but if I cancel and click again shutdown, this time it doesn't freeze
<freakyy> hi all. how can i switch to a dark theme in ubuntu gnome?
<freakyy> found out, thx :)
<Xundres> the caffeine extension causes freeze during shutdown
<freakyy> hi all. how can i get the ubuntu-gnome boot up screen? i currently have the budgie one
<ernstp> freakyy: install another plymouth theme, and uninstall those you don't want
<freakyy> Hm ok thx I'll try
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-26
<Xundres> hi
<Xundres> how can I customize the order in the launcher? Maybe creating folder etc
<Xundres> How customize order of app in gnome shell dashboard?
<Butter> is it possible to disable browser grouping in ubuntu taskbar??
<Butter> hello
<Butter> hey I have a problem with my usb stick when I try to copy something on it I get this error  "Error while copying to "32 GB Volume" The destination is read-only.
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-22
<jbicha> ricotz: does this commit look ok to you? https://github.com/linuxmint/slick-greeter/commit/3959b22a
<jbicha> because arctica-greeter and unity-greeter both need commits to build with new vala
<ricotz> jbicha, why is this "hack" needed? hmm, looks like a regression
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/vala40/+packages?batch=185
<ricotz> jbicha, I mean the configure.ac change
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/vala40/+build/14327340
<jbicha> I don't know
<ricotz> jbicha, what was the error you were getting which made this needed?
<jbicha> ^
<ricotz> this is not related
<jbicha> I didn't make that commit, I don't know if the configure.ac change is needed
<ricotz> I see
<ricotz> the source changes look fine
<ricotz> but the hack indicates a lost header attribute in gtk+-3.0.vapi
<jbicha> ok
<ricotz> https://git.gnome.org/browse/vala/commit/vapi/gtk+-3.0.vapi?id=272b41781d028ecd8e6b90bcb7eb2f6aa4b0f512
<ricotz> so this "hack" is not needed with 0.39.6+
<jbicha> reported: https://github.com/linuxmint/slick-greeter/issues/96
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-23
<TomJones__> Hi
<blow> _   _      _   _    _        _        _______  _______  _______  _______
<blow> _   _      _   _    _        _        _______  _______  _______  _______
<blow> ( ) ( )    ( ) ( )  ( \      ( \      (  ___  )(       )(  ___  )(  ____ \
<blow> ( ) ( )    ( ) ( )  ( \      ( \      (  ___  )(       )(  ___  )(  ____ \
<blow> _| |_| |_  _| |_| |_ | (      | (      | (   ) || () () || (   ) || (    \/
<blow> _| |_| |_  _| |_| |_ | (      | (      | (   ) || () () || (   ) || (    \/
<blow> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (___) || || || || (___) || (_____
<blow> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (___) || || || || (___) || (_____
<blow> _| (_) |_  _| (_) |_ | |      | |      |  ___  || |(_)| ||  ___  |(_____  )
<blow> _| (_) |_  _| (_) |_ | |      | |      |  ___  || |(_)| ||  ___  |(_____  )
<blow> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (   ) || |   | || (   ) |      ) |
<blow> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (   ) || |   | || (   ) |      ) |
<blow> | | | |    | | | |  | (____/\| (____/\| )   ( || )   ( || )   ( |/\____) |
<blow> | | | |    | | | |  | (____/\| (____/\| )   ( || )   ( || )   ( |/\____) |
<blow> (_) (_)    (_) (_)  (_______/(_______/|/     \||/     \||/     \|\_______)
<blow> (_) (_)    (_) (_)  (_______/(_______/|/     \||/     \||/     \|\_______)
<blow> ##LLAMAS
<blow> ##LLAMAS
<blow> CrystalMare Guest73383 aisrael Laserallan_ TuxShells teward Chrisfu KeithIMyers alien2003 cjohnston ernstp berglh craysiii Duckle msev- Netmage Anarchic makije meetingology puxavida fleetfox Noskcaj darkxst gonyere Metacity Fenhl flexiondotorg micahg georgeowell freakyy Qasker wyre yofel charles ubuntulog2 Stinky-Feet ununoctium-294 roasted muktupavels Spydar007 lathiat jbicha jback ubot9 njalk el pchoo mgedmin book` S007 hggdh ThorHop[m] GregKNicholson[m
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-25
<ricotz> jbicha, hi :), could you push a rebuild of packagekit? due to the new valac this will result in an updated/changed vala binding
<jbicha> ricotz: why don't you ask Laney what he thinks of updating to 1.1.8 https://github.com/hughsie/PackageKit/blob/master/NEWS
<jbicha> I believe ximion is on holiday now so asking him wouldn't help much
<jbicha> when you say "new vala", are you talking about 0.38.7 or 0.39.91? in other words, does Debian need the rebuild now or a bit later?
<ricotz> jbicha, oh, didn't know there was a new release too
<ricotz> I mean 0.39.x which results in changes
<jbicha> ok
<jbicha> btw, to do a rebuild in Debian, you just need to send an email. See https://release.debian.org/wanna-build.txt
<jbicha> btw I don't have VCS commit rights to the PK git repo but Laney does https://salsa.debian.org/pkgutopia-team/packagekit
<ricotz> I don't think debian actually qualifies here since vala 0.39.x is in experimental
<jbicha> right, not yet
